# There Isn't Going To Be A War With Iran -- Relax & Calm Down



## Biff_Poindexter

Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?


  First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....

Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..

*"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"* 

Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...

#MAGA


----------



## sparky

Biff_Poindexter said:


> and give Trump credit



maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~


----------



## Likkmee

All have a snapping point. Iran has likely reached theirs. It wont be a "war" war.
Much like the US's many many "wars" it'll be Iranian/Islime-ick terrorist actions( think CIA hits).
It's what they do best.
I expect a few US higher ups get dropped in "retaliation". 2020 . Shit show extraordinaire.


----------



## alang1216

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.


----------



## rightwinger

Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


----------



## Frankeneinstein

sparky said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
Click to expand...

There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none


----------



## pknopp

alang1216 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
Click to expand...


 Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............

 We love never ending wars as much as they do.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war




They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.

However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Likkmee said:


> All have a snapping point. Iran has likely reached theirs. It wont be a "war" war.
> Much like the US's many many "wars" it'll be Iranian/Islime-ick terrorist actions( think CIA hits).
> It's what they do best.
> I expect a few US higher ups get dropped in "retaliation". 2020 . Shit show extraordinaire.


No US higher ups will get dropped......the 19 year war will just continue until it becomes a 25 year war, and so on and so on.....


All because of one idiot's decision to invade Iraq...…..

The reason Iran has such a strong proxy presence in Iraq is because WE DESTABLIZED IRAQ...….


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war



Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest


----------



## TheParser

That's right: There ain't gonna be no war with Iran!

Those leaders may be fanatics,. but they aren't crazy.

They do not want their country to be turned into a parking lot.


----------



## Rocko

TheParser said:


> That's right: There ain't gonna be no war with Iran!
> 
> Those leaders may be fanatics,. but they aren't crazy.
> 
> They do not want their country to be turned into a parking lot.



I think they’re crazy. They just don’t have the capabilities to go to war with us


----------



## georgephillip

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA





Biff_Poindexter said:


> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal


*If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*

Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia

"Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27] 

"This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*


----------



## Likkmee

Frankeneinstein said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
Click to expand...

*Lets go back a year*
*https://www.rt.com/news/443009-soleimani-iran-trump-response/*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
Click to expand...

Bush should have been impeached, if not jailed for the fuck up that is the Iraq war...…

Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Likkmee said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lets go back a year*
> *https://www.rt.com/news/443009-soleimani-iran-trump-response/*
Click to expand...

I was referring to giving trump credit


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
Click to expand...



General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week.    What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point.   The man needed chastised and indeed was.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
Click to expand...


In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.

In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.


----------



## georgephillip

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up


*What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*

Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss

"The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
Click to expand...

Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
Click to expand...



It wasn't an "Assassination" at all.  General Soleimani was a soldier in a combat area, and got clipped.   He was no more "assassinated" than was Sgt. Stryker, as portrayed by the Duke in Sands of Iwo Jima, was "assassinated on that Pacific island.


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
Click to expand...



President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
Click to expand...

Trump will win in a landslide....

Do you know how easily he can market this to his advantage??

I foresee a Trump version video game edition of Call of Duty -- where Trump is cocked and loaded -- going thru the Middle East taking out bad guys....


He will win re-election by the largest margin in US history....you think Bernie Sanders can shoot an AR-15 or take out a terrorist cell single handedly like Trump?? Nope..


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week.    What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point.   The man needed chastised and indeed was.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week. What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point. The man needed chastised and indeed was.


*Actually, he was murdered in an act of international terrorism which is in keeping with historical US precedent:*





"Qasem Soleimani was in the Iraqi city of Amirli, to work with the Iraqi forces to push back militants from ISIL.[47][48] 

"According to the _Los Angeles Times_, which reported that Amerli was the first town to successfully withstand an ISIS invasion, *it was secured thanks to 'an unusual partnership of Iraqi and Kurdish soldiers, Iranian-backed Shiite militias and U.S. warplanes'. *

"The US acted as a force multiplier for a number of Iranian-backed arm groups—at the same time that was present on the battlefield.[49][50]"

Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia


----------



## OldLady

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


Oh, shit, I was thinking Baghdad was in Iran.  More coffee on the way.....
Okay, so I'm going to calm down a little now.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA





give trump credit?






 Donald J. Trump *✔*  @realDonaldTrump 

 
Stop congratulating Obama for killing Bin Laden. The Navy Seals killed Bin Laden. #debate

 

 13K 
 8:12 PM - Oct 22, 2012


Nope.


----------



## theHawk

Likkmee said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lets go back a year*
> *https://www.rt.com/news/443009-soleimani-iran-trump-response/*
Click to expand...


Well he certainly got a Game of Thrones ending.


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will win in a landslide....
> 
> Do you know how easily he can market this to his advantage??
> 
> I foresee a Trump version video game edition of Call of Duty -- where Trump is cocked and loaded -- going thru the Middle East taking out bad guys....
> 
> 
> He will win re-election by the largest margin in US history....you think Bernie Sanders can shoot an AR-15 or take out a terrorist cell single handedly like Trump?? Nope..
Click to expand...



In my opinion, the way this is all going to end is for the Terrorists to queue up on a US battleship signing their unconditional surrender, just like WWII ended with the Japanese on the USS Missouri doing the same thing.

Its going to be a tough image for the libs to be victorious over.


----------



## theHawk

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA



Poor Biffy_Poo, so depressed a US troop killing terror general got squashed by our President.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
Click to expand...


Only a dumbass would tell someone their strategy!

Oh, wait!  That would be you!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
Click to expand...


America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.

Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.


America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.

Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will win in a landslide....
> 
> Do you know how easily he can market this to his advantage??
> 
> I foresee a Trump version video game edition of Call of Duty -- where Trump is cocked and loaded -- going thru the Middle East taking out bad guys....
> 
> 
> He will win re-election by the largest margin in US history....you think Bernie Sanders can shoot an AR-15 or take out a terrorist cell single handedly like Trump?? Nope..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the way this is all going to end is for the Terrorists to queue up on a US battleship signing their unconditional surrender, just like WWII ended with the Japanese on the USS Missouri doing the same thing.
> 
> Its going to be a tough image for the libs to be victorious over.
Click to expand...


Are we going to fly them where the battleships are museums?


----------



## Polishprince

theHawk said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lets go back a year*
> *https://www.rt.com/news/443009-soleimani-iran-trump-response/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he certainly got a Game of Thrones ending.
Click to expand...



I'd like to hear President Trump's version of what happened at the Baghdad airport last night.   About how Soleimani was crying for his mom, begging for mercy and crapping himself, when he realized what was coming down.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> All have a snapping point. Iran has likely reached theirs. It wont be a "war" war.
> Much like the US's many many "wars" it'll be Iranian/Islime-ick terrorist actions( think CIA hits).
> It's what they do best.
> I expect a few US higher ups get dropped in "retaliation". 2020 . Shit show extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> No US higher ups will get dropped......the 19 year war will just continue until it becomes a 25 year war, and so on and so on.....
> 
> 
> All because of one idiot's decision to invade Iraq...…..
> 
> The reason Iran has such a strong proxy presence in Iraq is because WE DESTABLIZED IRAQ...….
Click to expand...


I didn't know that Saddam was your daddy!


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> It wasn't an "Assassination" at all. General Soleimani was a soldier in a combat area, and got clipped


When did congress declare war on Iran?
Soleimani was assassinated at an international airport by the armed forces of a country responsible for the greatest foreign policy blunder in world history. MAGA or too much winning?


----------



## theHawk

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
Click to expand...


Why didn’t Poland help?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lets go back a year*
> *https://www.rt.com/news/443009-soleimani-iran-trump-response/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he certainly got a Game of Thrones ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear President Trump's version of what happened at the Baghdad airport last night.   About how Soleimani was crying for his mom, begging for mercy and crapping himself, when he realized what was coming down.
Click to expand...


You know the last thing that went through his mind?  I can bet it was the the nose cone of a Hellfire missile!


----------



## debbiedowner

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
Click to expand...


Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011? I think not.

Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

georgephillip said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week.    What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point.   The man needed chastised and indeed was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week. What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point. The man needed chastised and indeed was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Actually, he was murdered in an act of international terrorism which is in keeping with historical US precedent:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Qasem Soleimani was in the Iraqi city of Amirli, to work with the Iraqi forces to push back militants from ISIL.[47][48]
> 
> "According to the _Los Angeles Times_, which reported that Amerli was the first town to successfully withstand an ISIS invasion, *it was secured thanks to 'an unusual partnership of Iraqi and Kurdish soldiers, Iranian-backed Shiite militias and U.S. warplanes'. *
> 
> "The US acted as a force multiplier for a number of Iranian-backed arm groups—at the same time that was present on the battlefield.[49][50]"
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

debbiedowner said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011?
Click to expand...


Confused, as Obama was an obvious ally to the Islamists in general, and Iran specifically.


----------



## The Original Tree

sparky said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
Click to expand...

*Iran and their allies Russia and Turkey are destroyed in Ezekiel 38 & 39 by Divine Wrath and Hell Fire and Brimstone on The Mountains of Israel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There won't be a war.  There will be an extermination of their military and they will lose 90% of their combined forces when they attack Israel and are consumed by Fire on The Mountains of Israel sent not by MAN, but by GOD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will take 7 months to bury the bodies, and they will be contaminated and require people to be hired to locate and place markers by the bodies and have them removed and buried in The Valley of Harmon God in The Desert.  

There will be so much destruction that it will take 7 years to burn, destroy and remove all of the weapons and machinery from the battlefield.

Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 38 - New International Version

Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 39 - New International Version*


----------



## Polishprince

debbiedowner said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011? I think not.
> 
> Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him
Click to expand...



Obama was a close ally of Iran.   You forgot the absurd "deal" he signed with them, or the pallets of cash money, or the fact that his chief advisor was actually born in Iran?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

theHawk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
Click to expand...

Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect


----------



## JLW

The Original Tree said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran and their allies Russia and Turkey are destroyed in Ezekiel 38 & 39 by Divine Wrath and Hell Fire and Brimstone on The Mountains of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a war.  There will be an extermination of their military and they will lose 90% of their combined forces when they attack Israel and are consumed by Fire on The Mountains of Israel sent not by MAN, but by GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Spare us this apocalyptic bullshit.    Most of us on the sane universe do not want to see the world destroyed in fire or war.  It does scare the shit out of me that there are now people in power like Pompeo and others awaiting the end of the world.  Well..shit ..I always thought that the Iraq War was brought on partially by Bush's belief in the end times.

Here we are again.

Same shit. Different day.


----------



## Aletheia4u

*A senior Iranian official said Tehran has foiled a plot by Israeli and Arab spy agencies to assassinate Major General Qassem Soleimani, a senior commander in Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC).

State-run media on Thursday quoted Hossein Taeb, IRGC's intelligence chief, as saying that "three terrorists" had been arrested before they could attack Soleimani.

The suspects had plotted to kill Soleimani during the Ashoura religious commemorations on September 9 and 10, according to Taeb. *
Iran says it foiled plot to kill Major General Qassem Soleimani


----------



## shockedcanadian

Who knows if there will be one or not, I hope Trump is wise enough to understand the consequences though.

If the U.S is drawn into a full scale war with Iran, Trump will almost certainly lose in 2020.  There are some neo-con, Never Trumpers who want him to go to war.  In fact, Pelosi is already accusing Trump of "significant escalation of the deployment of additional troops to the region.”

She wants to paint Trump as going to war for a reason. She knows he will lose Independent and some libertarian support if he does.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011? I think not.
> 
> Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a close ally of Iran.   You forgot the absurd "deal" he signed with them, or the pallets of cash money, *or the fact that his chief advisor was actually born in Iran*?
Click to expand...


Does it matter that Winston Churchill was born on the floor of a cloak room in a hotel?  Please, please stop posting this!  It only makes you look stupid!  I didn't like Jarrett one bit but I don't make up shit about her to make her look worse.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
Click to expand...

Poland didn't do shit either.....

Now back to the pollock joke.....I only know one...…

A racist pollock logs onto a messageboard….all by himself...…


Enjoy the fish folks, I'm here all week....


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
Click to expand...


I have never seen Iran invade a neighboring country

Somehow, it is always the US that ends up getting engaged in these conflicts


----------



## The Original Tree

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


*That's because The Iranians are cowards and Sheep Fornicators.*


----------



## theHawk

Frankeneinstein said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
Click to expand...


Yea I know that.  But this Polish asshole hates America.


----------



## Polishprince

Johnlaw said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran and their allies Russia and Turkey are destroyed in Ezekiel 38 & 39 by Divine Wrath and Hell Fire and Brimstone on The Mountains of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a war.  There will be an extermination of their military and they will lose 90% of their combined forces when they attack Israel and are consumed by Fire on The Mountains of Israel sent not by MAN, but by GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us this apocalyptic bullshit.    Most of us on the sane universe do not want to see the world destroyed in fire.  It does scare the shit out of me that there ar enow people in power like Pompeo and others awaiting the end of the world.  Well..shit ..I always thought that the Iraq War was brought on partially by Bush's belief in the end times.
> 
> Here we are again.
> 
> Same shit. Different day.
Click to expand...



That's just bullshit from the mullahs.     Mark my word they aren't going to escalate here.   The message that the Supreme Leader got loud and clear was that no one in the Iranian leadership is untouchable.   He doesn't want to go into the bathroom to take a dump, and come back out as a pile of ashes.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.
Click to expand...

Trump couldn’t fight on the mean streets of NY, he had bone spurs


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen Iran invade a neighboring country
> 
> Somehow, it is always the US that ends up getting engaged in these conflicts
Click to expand...


No, they just send in operatives and weapons to blow up US soldiers.

You probably consider that “freedom fighting” though.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Aletheia4u said:


> *A senior Iranian official said Tehran has foiled a plot by Israeli and Arab spy agencies to assassinate Major General Qassem Soleimani, a senior commander in Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC).
> 
> State-run media on Thursday quoted Hossein Taeb, IRGC's intelligence chief, as saying that "three terrorists" had been arrested before they could attack Soleimani.
> 
> The suspects had plotted to kill Soleimani during the Ashoura religious commemorations on September 9 and 10, according to Taeb. *
> Iran says it foiled plot to kill Major General Qassem Soleimani


Well we finished what Saudi and Israel started.....

This death will bring together the Arab and Israeli worlds...…

So in essence, this drone attack is the first step in bringing world peace...


----------



## Frankeneinstein

theHawk said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I know that.  But this Polish asshole hates America.
Click to expand...

I hope that ain't true but we have far worse than him in liberals posing as democrats to give themselves legitimacy...europeans have a much different relationship with Israel than we do and it affects them and their interests in an adverse way especially the middle east...I've had my differences with him early on but didn't pursue it because of his countries relationship with our country.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Frankeneinstein said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I know that.  But this Polish asshole hates America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that ain't true but *we have far worse than him in liberals posing as democrats to give themselves legitimacy..*.europeans have a much different relationship with Israel than we do and it affects them and their interests in an adverse way especially the middle east...I've had my differences with him early on but didn't pursue it because of his countries relationship with our country.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

theHawk said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I know that.  But this Polish asshole hates America.
Click to expand...


What's to like?
A multicultural, Zionist war mongering nation?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Frankeneinstein said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
Click to expand...


What respect has been given?
Calling them dumb Polaks, blaming them for the Holocaust & thinking they owe Jews reparations?


----------



## Osiris-ODS

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA



Exactly. For more on Soleimani, see this piece from CNBC characterizing him as "the world's number one bad guy": Op-Ed: America just took out a man many consider the world's No. 1 bad guy

Excerpt:

So, just who is this top Iranian general the U.S. just eliminated?

For many of us who watch and analyze news out of the Middle East daily, *he was the world’s number one bad guy.*

Qasem Soleimani has been in control of Iran’s Quds Force for more than 20 years. His current greatest hits include helping Bashar al Assad slaughter hundreds of thousands of his own people in the Syrian civil war, stoking the Houthis in Yemen’s civil war, and overseeing the killing of hundreds of Iraqi protesters recently demonstrating against Iranian influence in their country.

*But most importantly for Americans, Soleimani was behind the deaths of hundreds of American soldiers during the Iraq War*. Last year, the U.S. State Department put the number of Americans killed by Iranian proxies in Iraq at 608 since 2003.

_n many ways, taking him out means much more in terms of saving current lives [than the takedown of Osama bin Laden and [] ISIS founder Abu Bakr al Baghdadi]. Remember that bin Laden and al Baghdadi were mostly out of business and in hiding at the time of their deaths. Solemani was busier than ever, directing mayhem all over the Middle East and beyond.
...

[T]hese last few days have made it clear to the whole world just how much Iran controlled just about all of Iraq[.] ... [Soleimani] was comfortable enough to travel to Iraq personally to oversee [Tuesday’s attack on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad]. But this time, he got too comfortable.

We’re already hearing from a number of critics that this move will likely backfire against the U.S. and will provoke Iran to retaliate even more forcibly against American and its allies. To those people making those warnings, there’s really only one thing to say: “Welcome to the party, pal!”
_​


----------



## theHawk

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I know that.  But this Polish asshole hates America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to like?
> A multicultural, Zionist war mongering nation?
Click to expand...


We got muscle cars.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Osiris-ODS said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. For more on Soleimani, see this piece from CNBC characterizing him as "the world's number one bad guy": Op-Ed: America just took out a man many consider the world's No. 1 bad guy
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> So, just who is this top Iranian general the U.S. just eliminated?
> 
> For many of us who watch and analyze news out of the Middle East daily, *he was the world’s number one bad guy.*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani has been in control of Iran’s Quds Force for more than 20 years. His current greatest hits include helping Bashar al Assad slaughter hundreds of thousands of his own people in the Syrian civil war, stoking the Houthis in Yemen’s civil war, and overseeing the killing of hundreds of Iraqi protesters recently demonstrating against Iranian influence in their country.
> 
> *But most importantly for Americans, Soleimani was behind the deaths of hundreds of American soldiers during the Iraq War*. Last year, the U.S. State Department put the number of Americans killed by Iranian proxies in Iraq at 608 since 2003.
> 
> _n many ways, taking him out means much more in terms of saving current lives [than the takedown of Osama bin Laden and [] ISIS founder Abu Bakr al Baghdadi]. Remember that bin Laden and al Baghdadi were mostly out of business and in hiding at the time of their deaths. Solemani was busier than ever, directing mayhem all over the Middle East and beyond.
> ...
> 
> [T]hese last few days have made it clear to the whole world just how much Iran controlled just about all of Iraq[.] ... [Soleimani] was comfortable enough to travel to Iraq personally to oversee [Tuesday’s attack on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad]. But this time, he got too comfortable.
> 
> We’re already hearing from a number of critics that this move will likely backfire against the U.S. and will provoke Iran to retaliate even more forcibly against American and its allies. To those people making those warnings, there’s really only one thing to say: “Welcome to the party, pal!”
> _​
Click to expand...


The #1 bad guys are China, Russia, The USA & Saudis.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Iran isn't going to war with us, they would get crushed in a head to head conflict.


----------



## Gdjjr

For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. The US has been bullying (action) the ME since 1953- 

The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup d'état* (Persian: was the overthrow of the democratically elected Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh in favour of strengthening the monarchical rule of Mohammad Reza Pahlavi on 19 August 1953,[5] orchestrated by the United States (under the name *TPAJAX Project*[6] or "*Operation Ajax*") and the United Kingdom (under the name "*Operation Boot*").[7][8][9][10] It was the first covert action of the United States to overthrow a foreign government during peacetime.[11]

Mosaddegh had sought to audit the documents of the Anglo-Iranian Oil Company (AIOC), a British corporation (now part of BP) and to limit the company's control over Iranian oil reserves.[12] Upon the refusal of the AIOC to co-operate with the Iranian government, the parliament (Majlis) voted to nationalize Iran's oil industry and to expel foreign corporate representatives from the country.[13][14][15] After this vote, Britain instigated a worldwide boycott of Iranian oil to pressure Iran economically.[16] Initially, Britain mobilized its military to seize control of the British-built Abadan oil refinery, then the world's largest, but Prime Minister Clement Attlee opted instead to tighten the economic boycott[17] while using Iranian agents to undermine Mosaddegh's government.[18]:3 Judging Mosaddegh to be unreliable and fearing a Communist takeover in Iran, UK prime minister Winston Churchill and the Eisenhower administration decided to overthrow Iran's government, though the predecessor Truman administration had opposed a coup, fearing the precedent that Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) involvement would set.[18]:3 British intelligence officials' conclusions and the UK government's solicitations were instrumental in initiating and planning the coup, despite the fact that the U.S. government in 1952 had been considering unilateral action (without UK support) to assist the Mosaddegh government.[19][20][21]

Following the coup in 1953, a government under General Fazlollah Zahedi was formed which allowed Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, the last Shah of Iran (Persian for an Iranian king),[22] to rule more firmly as monarch. He relied heavily on United States support to hold on to power.[13][14][15][23] According to the CIA's declassified documents and records, some of the most feared mobsters in Tehran were hired by the CIA to stage pro-Shah riots on 19 August.[24] Other CIA-paid men were brought into Tehran in buses and trucks, and took over the streets of the city.[25] Between 200[3] and 300[4] people were killed because of the conflict. Mosaddegh was arrested, tried and convicted of treason by the Shah's military court. On 21 December 1953, he was sentenced to three years in jail, then placed under house arrest for the remainder of his life.[26][27][28] Other Mosaddegh supporters were imprisoned, and several received the death penalty.[15] After the coup, the Shah continued his rule as monarch for the next 26 years[14][15] until he was overthrown in the Iranian Revolution in 1979.[14][15][18]

In August 2013, sixty years afterward, the U.S. government formally acknowledged the U.S. role in the coup by releasing a bulk of previously classified government documents that show it was in charge of both the planning and the execution of the coup, including the bribing of Iranian politicians, security and army high-ranking officials, as well as pro-coup propaganda.[29][30][31] The CIA is quoted acknowledging the coup was carried out "under CIA direction" and "as an act of U.S. foreign policy, conceived and approved at the highest levels of government

1953 Iranian coup d'état - Wikipedia



The reaction? Only time will tell. It will be equal.

I find it disturbing when people say Iran is *our* enemy. The US gov't is the Iranian govt's enemy- and for good reason.(see above)
I'm not the US gov't. Not all Iranians are Iranian gov't. Why are they "our" enemy? What have "they" done to "we the people"?
I was born in 1947- I had nothing to do with what the CIA did in 1953. I'm 72 now I had nothing to do with what's happening in the ME now, or then. Why is Iran "my" enemy?

Answer to why Iran is my enemy: Because the US gov't fucks *everything* up regularly. It is what it does just like most bully's. The US gov't wants "we the people" to bear the burden of its fuck ups and rally round the flag to "bring us together", put aside our political Party animosities and all hail the mighty chief, who is nothing more than a figure head with superficial clout. We must ignore the growing debt, the intervention in sovereign nations, the immoral acts perpetrated here daily, put on our red, white and blue blinders while spouting bumper sticker slogans, e.g.,Liberty and Justice for all, which couldn't be further from the truth if a script was written proclaiming it- "we the people" are nothing more than tools to those who believe they are better and smarter than anyone who ever walked-


----------



## Likkmee

Rocko said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: There ain't gonna be no war with Iran!
> 
> Those leaders may be fanatics,. but they aren't crazy.
> 
> They do not want their country to be turned into a parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they’re crazy. They just don’t have the capabilities to go to war with us
Click to expand...

You mean like Korea, Vietnam,Afghanistan, Iraq(insert other "shitholes" here). Ok I agree


----------



## DrLove

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA



NOBODY has been trying to take him out for 20 years. He walked around the front lines and traveled a 6 country area on the front lines openly, and personally unarmed. I've now heard 5 generals say that not only the US, but Israel and others have had the opportunity to take him out and passed on it because they understood the consequences.

Why? He was a legend to many. By all accounts he was the 2nd most powerful man in Iran. That'd be like if they dropped a dime on Pence, Pelosi, or Pompeo. Of course there is no analogy for that because Pence, Pelosi and Pompeo aren't Soleimani. The man was brilliant but pure evil. But there WILL BE devastating consequences and we may well be mission creeping our way into a hot war.

We also put Israel and several other countries at risk (did we consult with them? NO) - not to mention our diplomats worldwide, our troops, and even American citizens on our soil. And what's the strategy here? I promise, there IS no strategy. Just Trump flying by the seat of his pants - AGAIN. And NONE of this would have happened if we hadn't pulled out of the nuke deal because you know ... Obama done it!

So no - Sorry, but I'm not about to "relax". And neither should anyone else. Is Trump wagging the dog to assist with his election prospects? Is he distracting us from his impeachment?? These things are entirely possible. And how freaking ironic considering all the times Donnie accused Obama of the same.

Observe:

Years before his all-caps Twitter threat, Trump used to accuse Obama of looking to start a war with Iran


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Here is an interesting tid-bit I seen on Twitter...

State Dept issues an evacuation of all US citizens in Iraq..



Then this....


It does raise an interesting question....what if Americans are skeptical about using the same airport we just bombed....what if the best way out is thru Kurdistan....

Do you think the Kurds are still touchy about us leaving them out to dry on that whole Turkey-Syria thing??  Hopefully Kurds can get over it and help us out if needed...

#MAGA


----------



## rightwinger

I support our Presidents response to the attack on our embassy 
It sends a message that we can get you wherever you are. 

What bothers me is the escalation of tension with Iran. Obama and the Western Powers had reached a settlement with Iran that relieved political tension and brought Iran towards the center

Trump trashed that agreement and provoked Iran. We will have to see where we end up......but it doesn’t look promising


----------



## JLW

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Here is an interesting tid-bit I seen on Twitter...
> 
> State Dept issues an evacuation of all US citizens in Iraq..
> View attachment 298046
> 
> Then this....
> View attachment 298047
> 
> It does raise an interesting question....what if Americans are skeptical about using the same airport we just bombed....what if the best way out is thru Kurdistan....
> 
> Do you think the Kurds are still touchy about us leaving them out to dry on that whole Turkey-Syria thing??  Hopefully Kurds can get over it and help us out if needed...
> 
> #MAGA


Think about this.  Our whole Middle Easy policy is being run by a POTUS with an attention span of an 8 year old, who needs pictures in his briefing materials , who hasn't read a book in forty years, proudly says he makes decisions based on his  "gut" (read "dick" instead for accuracy) and has the curiosity of a dead cat. God help us all.


----------



## White 6

Frankeneinstein said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a scintilla of truth to that no matter the strategy...none
Click to expand...


I agree.  There was and is not strategy.  He simply talked to DOD when the embassy attack happened.  They gave assessment of who was responsible for organizing protest and attack, gave human intelligence that Soleimani had been seen on the ground in the city where the attack happened (which clearly puts him in the wrong, it's not like Baghdad is a vacation mecca or iranian generals to walk around in civies) they breifed options of response to attack, and guess what, soleimani be came #1 target of opportunity.  Bang.  The General was a conceited @sshole, to think he could walk around the battlefield of a proxy war with the United States safe in his civilian clothes.  Just turned on the news.  These idiots sound worried.  This is how non-linear (asymmetric) warfare works.  They will hit back in coming weeks, but they have been making hits on our forces and allies (if you can call them that) for close to two years. Hopefully we will return another gesture of our disdain for their actions in kind or harder.  It is how this works.  If a target can be seen, it can be destroyed.  There is no consistent effective defense on either side.  At this point, there is no strategy.  I do not think Trump is capable to envision a strategy.  I do hope he is listening to the correct military advisors and selects the correct options, but no matter how much I approve of this latest tactic of reprisal, it is only a tactic.  He needs a strategy and Jared's peace plan is not part of it.  As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Johnlaw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting tid-bit I seen on Twitter...
> 
> State Dept issues an evacuation of all US citizens in Iraq..
> View attachment 298046
> 
> Then this....
> View attachment 298047
> 
> It does raise an interesting question....what if Americans are skeptical about using the same airport we just bombed....what if the best way out is thru Kurdistan....
> 
> Do you think the Kurds are still touchy about us leaving them out to dry on that whole Turkey-Syria thing??  Hopefully Kurds can get over it and help us out if needed...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  Our whole Middle Easy policy is being run by a POTUS with an attention span of an 8 year old, who needs pictures in his briefing materials , who hasn't read a book in forty years, proudly says he makes decisions based on his  "gut" (read "dick" instead for accuracy) and has the curiosity of a dead cat. God help us all.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say he runs the whole middle east policy....

I believe he paid attention to one of the briefings where he was told that Qassem was available to be taken out....Trump was having a bad day at the golf course, so he decided a drone strike would cheer him up....

He won't pay attention to another briefing for at least 3 or 4 more months if it doesn't involve him being able to drone strike someone


----------



## Frankeneinstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Poland help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland's been a good ally to the U.S. they've earned and deserve our respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What respect has been given?
> Calling them dumb Polaks, blaming them for the Holocaust & thinking they owe Jews reparations?
Click to expand...

"What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## Frankeneinstein

White 6 said:


> I agree


I was referring to the respect for trump being offered up


----------



## tigerred59

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


*It may not be a combative war, but don't think for one ioda second, the Iranians don't have plans for this country and it may occur cyberly, since we're completely numb to those types of attacks, but one thing about Muslims...they keep score. While the rest of us are exposed to whatever, the Nut in Chief, , this draft dodging bitch....is tucked and guarded by our tax dollars for the remainder of his life, as is his fuckin family. Just another gotdamn example of fuckin conservatives starting more shit for some dumb as democrat to fix and sons and daughters to fight.*


----------



## Osiris-ODS

LOL, I just noticed that in between the time I opened the above article on my computer this morning, and the time I posted the link here, the article title was changed. However since the URL is set (and could only be "changed" by forcing a redirect to another URL) you can see what it originally was (circled below) and what it was changed to 3 hours ago. CNBC probably got excoriated by their partisan readers and friends in the Dem bureaucracy, who logged on for their daily Trump bashing with the morning coffee only to see a headline giving Trump props for doing something favorable, so they quickly edited it to avoid any further nasty-grams.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## tigerred59

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
Click to expand...

*Anybody thinking Trump is some fuckin hero, with his tweeting draft dodging ass, is being conned. This clown, this joke of a man, will do just about anything to deflect from the headlines, even placing this country in prospective peril. Will Iran drop a nuke, will they plan an attack from within, partner with Putin and China, nobody knows...but don't think for a second, this deflective move on Trumps part is gonna end peacefully.*


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


>


Cute cartoon...
Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered

It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program


----------



## tigerred59

Osiris-ODS said:


> LOL, I just noticed that in between the time I opened the above article on my computer this morning, and the time I posted the link here, the article title was changed. However since the URL is set (and could only be "changed" by forcing a redirect to another URL) you can see what it originally was (circled below) and what it was changed to 3 hours ago. CNBC probably got excoriated by their partisan readers and friends in the Dem bureaucracy, who logged on for their daily Trump bashing with the morning coffee only to see a headline giving Trump props for doing something favorable, so they quickly edited it to avoid any further nasty-grams.
> 
> View attachment 298050


*Gotta love all these Trump supporters, not in uniform rallying for a man who we all know is dangerous and ill equipt to handle this self made crisis, that he is notorious for creating. You nuts will rule the day, you stood ignorant to a clown.*


----------



## tigerred59

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
Click to expand...

*Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


the Iranians i worked with in the PO painted a different picture,at least with their citizens......


----------



## tigerred59

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


*We should all find it disgusting that OLD WHITE MEN, with one foot firmly in the grave is determining the future of this planet.*


----------



## evenflow1969

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

From Chris Murphy (D-CT) -- see dates circled on tweets. You seriously can't make this shit up. LOL










These people make memes like this seem less like hyperbole every day. I would not be surprised if the scenario in this picture actually happens by the end of his next term.


----------



## RealDave

Putin will not allow Trump to go to war with Iran.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

tigerred59 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> *We should all find it disgusting that OLD WHITE MEN, with one foot firmly in the grave is determining the future of this planet.*
Click to expand...

What's your beef with old white men??

It's ok to be white......why shouldn't they determine the future?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


----------



## Osiris-ODS

tigerred59 said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I just noticed that in between the time I opened the above article on my computer this morning, and the time I posted the link here, the article title was changed. However since the URL is set (and could only be "changed" by forcing a redirect to another URL) you can see what it originally was (circled below) and what it was changed to 3 hours ago. CNBC probably got excoriated by their partisan readers and friends in the Dem bureaucracy, who logged on for their daily Trump bashing with the morning coffee only to see a headline giving Trump props for doing something favorable, so they quickly edited it to avoid any further nasty-grams.
> 
> View attachment 298050
> 
> 
> 
> *Gotta love all these Trump supporters, not in uniform rallying for a man who we all know is dangerous and ill equipt to handle this self made crisis, that he is notorious for creating. You nuts will rule the day, you stood ignorant to a clown.*
Click to expand...


Since you quoted my post, I'll respond by emphasizing the obvious--that you know absolutely nothing about me personally--and would suggest that you should probably fire your quips elsewhere.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

evenflow1969 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
Click to expand...

Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...

He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??

#MAGA


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland didn't do shit either.....
> 
> Now back to the pollock joke.....I only know one...…
> 
> A racist pollock logs onto a messageboard….all by himself...…
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fish folks, I'm here all week....
Click to expand...


The USA has the power to stop genocide.
Poland does not.


----------



## debbiedowner

Likkmee said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right: There ain't gonna be no war with Iran!
> 
> Those leaders may be fanatics,. but they aren't crazy.
> 
> They do not want their country to be turned into a parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they’re crazy. They just don’t have the capabilities to go to war with us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like Korea, Vietnam,Afghanistan, Iraq(insert other "shitholes" here). Ok I agree
Click to expand...


Middle East the unending war will still be going on when all USMB posters are dead and long gone. .... And what for?


----------



## debbiedowner

Biff_Poindexter said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
Click to expand...


Russia and China together would crush us.


----------



## evenflow1969

Biff_Poindexter said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
Click to expand...

Absolutely,  I just woke up. I have had little time to think about what I would do if I were russia or china today a couple cups of coffee and I will figure out more ways to hurt the dollar under this situation.


----------



## evenflow1969

debbiedowner said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
Click to expand...

He knows, he is being sarcastic. He knows we are in a bad situation at the moment.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland didn't do shit either.....
> 
> Now back to the pollock joke.....I only know one...…
> 
> A racist pollock logs onto a messageboard….all by himself...…
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fish folks, I'm here all week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The USA has the power to stop genocide.
> Poland does not.
Click to expand...

Why is Poland so like girly man???

No power at all....just a bunch of whining....like girly man....

 


How dare you girly men disrespect the power of your superiors??


Now be off with you.....


----------



## Likkmee

debbiedowner said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
Click to expand...


Nah..........USODS(of divided states) will destroy the planet before that is allowed. Think Sampson x 10. Let the flag waving begin


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland didn't do shit either.....
> 
> Now back to the pollock joke.....I only know one...…
> 
> A racist pollock logs onto a messageboard….all by himself...…
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fish folks, I'm here all week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The USA has the power to stop genocide.
> Poland does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Poland so like girly man???
> 
> No power at all....just a bunch of whining....like girly man....
> 
> View attachment 298058
> 
> 
> How dare you girly men disrespect the power of your superiors??
> 
> 
> Now be off with you.....
Click to expand...


Like in Operation Simoom?
Like in the Battle of Komarow 1920?
Liken the Battle of Vienna 1683?


----------



## MindWars

d.a.




SORRY BARACK: US Arrests Hadi al-Ameri -- The Badr Corps Chief and Terror Leader Who Met with Obama in the White House

Your deep state bitch wants the war d.a. so He can SET TRUMP up losers..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

DrLove said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY has been trying to take him out for 20 years. He walked around the front lines and traveled a 6 country area on the front lines openly, and personally unarmed. I've now heard 5 generals say that not only the US, but Israel and others have had the opportunity to take him out and passed on it because they understood the consequences.
> 
> Why? He was a legend to many. By all accounts he was the 2nd most powerful man in Iran. That'd be like if they dropped a dime on Pence, Pelosi, or Pompeo. Of course there is no analogy for that because Pence, Pelosi and Pompeo aren't Soleimani. The man was brilliant but pure evil. But there WILL BE devastating consequences and we may well be mission creeping our way into a hot war.
> 
> We also put Israel and several other countries at risk (did we consult with them? NO) - not to mention our diplomats worldwide, our troops, and even American citizens on our soil. And what's the strategy here? I promise, there IS no strategy. Just Trump flying by the seat of his pants - AGAIN. And NONE of this would have happened if we hadn't pulled out of the nuke deal because you know ... Obama done it!
> 
> So no - Sorry, but I'm not about to "relax". And neither should anyone else. Is Trump wagging the dog to assist with his election prospects? Is he distracting us from his impeachment?? These things are entirely possible. And how freaking ironic considering all the times Donnie accused Obama of the same.
> 
> Observe:
> 
> Years before his all-caps Twitter threat, Trump used to accuse Obama of looking to start a war with Iran
Click to expand...


  Bullshit!
Israel has wanted to take this guy out for a long time and we told them not to.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

debbiedowner said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
Click to expand...


  So how would that work?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Someone said that if the president has to bomb Iran, he obviously is weak and unable to successfully negotiate. I'll give you a hint. his name is Trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Frankeneinstein said:


> I was referring to giving trump credit


Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.


----------



## Likkmee

HereWeGoAgain said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how would that work?
Click to expand...

Not would...COULD
Create division within(USA) resulting in local chaos.
How are things in VA today ? It's neither a "direct" fault of China nor Russia. It's the fault of your masters who those two finance, Indirectly


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Osiris-ODS said:


> From Chris Murphy (D-CT) -- see dates circled on tweets. You seriously can't make this shit up. LOL
> 
> View attachment 298052
> 
> View attachment 298053
> 
> These people make memes like this seem less like hyperbole every day. I would not be surprised if the scenario in this picture actually happens by the end of his next term.
> 
> View attachment 298054


Your point is stupid, as there are other options for a response that are not illegal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Likkmee said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not would...COULD
> Create division within(USA) resulting in local chaos.
> How are things in VA today ? It's neither a "direct" fault of China nor Russia. It's the fault of your masters who those two finance, Indirectly
Click to expand...


  ?????


----------



## Godboy

alang1216 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
Click to expand...

Just as bad, but not as competent, otherwise the replacement would have already replaced him. This was a huge win.


----------



## basquebromance

"I'm a reporter but I was a Soldier for several years and led a platoon of cavalry troops into combat in Iraq. Qassim Solemani was directly responsible for the deaths of scores of American military personnel in Iraq. I'm not sad that he got greased. Not a damn bit." - Marvelous Mike Glenn


----------



## Likkmee

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not would...COULD
> Create division within(USA) resulting in local chaos.
> How are things in VA today ? It's neither a "direct" fault of China nor Russia. It's the fault of your masters who those two finance, Indirectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...

I forgive you. Bless Texas


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

debbiedowner said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
Click to expand...


Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Likkmee said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how would that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not would...COULD
> Create division within(USA) resulting in local chaos.
> How are things in VA today ? It's neither a "direct" fault of China nor Russia. It's the fault of your masters who those two finance, Indirectly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgive you. Bless Texas
Click to expand...


  Forgive me for what?


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump couldn’t fight on the mean streets of NY, he had bone spurs
Click to expand...


It’s great you guys love military service so much.

Just look at how much the left loves Tulsi Gabbard.


----------



## rightwinger

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
Click to expand...

Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump couldn’t fight on the mean streets of NY, he had bone spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s great you guys love military service so much.
> 
> Just look at how much the left loves Tulsi Gabbard.
Click to expand...

Tami Duckworth too


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
Click to expand...

Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
 

that was awesome....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting nuking Iran?

You must be the forums biggest CUCK.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
Click to expand...


Soviets pushed the Nazis out of Poland NOT the USA or Britain.


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
Click to expand...



Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.


----------



## rightwinger

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
Click to expand...

I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
Click to expand...

I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
Click to expand...


They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump couldn’t fight on the mean streets of NY, he had bone spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s great you guys love military service so much.
> 
> Just look at how much the left loves Tulsi Gabbard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tami Duckworth too
Click to expand...

Being in something does not mean you were good at it.


----------



## rightwinger

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
Click to expand...

Yes they did


----------



## rightwinger

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump was attacked earlier this week at the Baghdad embassy, its his nature always to fight back.   You forget the fact that Trump grew up on the mean streets of New York City where you either fight or you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump couldn’t fight on the mean streets of NY, he had bone spurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s great you guys love military service so much.
> 
> Just look at how much the left loves Tulsi Gabbard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tami Duckworth too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being in something does not mean you were good at it.
Click to expand...

She is a hero


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did
Click to expand...

Proof?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did
Click to expand...



Really?   I'm unfamiliar with the major battles on the western front between France and Germany between september 1939 and the spring of 1940.   Could you refresh my memory on this?


----------



## tigerred59

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
Click to expand...

*THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> 
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
Click to expand...


LOL

Why is that?


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   I'm unfamiliar with the major battles on the western front between France and Germany between september 1939 and the spring of 1940.   Could you refresh my memory on this?
Click to expand...

I didn’t say major battles. I said they declared war because of Poland.


----------



## Polishprince

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cartoon...
> Only not only were the centrifuges destroyed and verified but stockpiles of enriched uranium were surrendered
> 
> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program
> 
> 
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
Click to expand...



Iran is really pissed at the Trumpster, TR.   Obama isn't the one who clipped their most celebrated general.  

They'd love to see the libs get back in and get their Sweetheart Deal with the Dems reinstituted.


----------



## rightwinger

In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Germany and Russia both attacked Poland in 1939.   And in advance of the invasion, Poland signed alliance with the "western democracies" which they refused to honor, instead sitting on their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   I'm unfamiliar with the major battles on the western front between France and Germany between september 1939 and the spring of 1940.   Could you refresh my memory on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say major battles. I said they declared war because of Poland.
Click to expand...



"Declaring War" really doesn't mean too much if you aren't actually "waging war".

Does it?


----------



## Muhammed

alang1216 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
Click to expand...

I don't think so. The Iranian regime is much more methodical than that and the process likely will not even begin until the traditional three days of mourning for the martyred has passed.

Replacing their evil genius will not be easy and may not be possible because he wore so many hats. It will likely take several people to fill his many roles because he was their mastermind special forces commander, terrorist/paramilitary leader, foreign diplomat and foreign intelligence chief rolled into one.

Whatever the case, Iran is severely weakened by his death.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soviets pushed the Nazis out of Poland NOT the USA or Britain.
Click to expand...

then they proceeded to curb stomp Poland for 40 more years until everybody else came to help them.....again........

Now Nazis are the newest craze in Poland again....adorable...

...I am sure they are fine people tho….


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war



I don't think many in the Iranian regime want war either, after they saw how efficiently and quickly Soleimani got clipped. 

And that's why we won't have a war.


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war



You post some of the stupidest shit that's posted on this board. 
I guess Santa didn't bring you that brain for Christmas again this year huh?


----------



## toobfreak

pknopp said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
Click to expand...


Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember both England and France going to war with Germany over Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   I'm unfamiliar with the major battles on the western front between France and Germany between september 1939 and the spring of 1940.   Could you refresh my memory on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say major battles. I said they declared war because of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Declaring War" really doesn't mean too much if you aren't actually "waging war".
> 
> Does it?
Click to expand...

Declaring war cost them both dearly
All because they stayed loyal to Poland


----------



## alang1216

Godboy said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as bad, but not as competent, otherwise the replacement would have already replaced him. This was a huge win.
Click to expand...

I hope the difference is worth the ultimate cost.


----------



## JLW

3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.

US to deploy thousands of additional troops to Middle East following Soleimani killing

The neocons are back in power.

MAGAts!


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't fight until France was invaded some 8 months later.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   I'm unfamiliar with the major battles on the western front between France and Germany between september 1939 and the spring of 1940.   Could you refresh my memory on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say major battles. I said they declared war because of Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Declaring War" really doesn't mean too much if you aren't actually "waging war".
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Declaring war cost them both dearly
> All because they stayed loyal to Poland
Click to expand...


How did it cost them "dearly" at all?  They declared war and sat on their asses until Germany attacked them.

Maybe they didn't get the imports of knockwurst and kraut from Germany that they were getting before, but there are other sources for those goods


----------



## Polishprince

Johnlaw said:


> 3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.




Not necessarily.

Our western European allies will be stepping up to do their part too.


----------



## basquebromance

do you guys feel more safe or less safe that Trump killed these folks? be honest!


----------



## JLW

Polishprince said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> Our western European allies will be stepping up to do their part too.
Click to expand...

Our European allies want nothing to do with Trump's fuck ups.


----------



## August West

Perhaps withdrawing from an agreement and imposing crippling sanctions just to entertain the plain folks at home pissed the Iranians off a little bit.


----------



## alang1216

toobfreak said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
Click to expand...

Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.  By the time Bin Laden was killed nobody cared enough about him to do much.  I have no love for this Iranian terrorist but I don't trust that Trump is concerned about anyone but himself and his reelection.  Maybe Trump's gamble will pay off but, like his 'easy to win' trade wars I await the results.


----------



## Polishprince

Johnlaw said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> Our western European allies will be stepping up to do their part too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our European allies want nothing to do with Trump's fuck ups.
Click to expand...



What kind of "allies" are these people if they won't stand behind us when Iran attacked our embassy?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

I believe we should drone strike NK-Kim next...….then the axis of evil will be once and for all eliminated....


In the name of Bush and the Father....amen


----------



## JLW

Polishprince said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> Our western European allies will be stepping up to do their part too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our European allies want nothing to do with Trump's fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "allies" are these people if they won't stand behind us when Iran attacked our embassy?
Click to expand...

What kind of ally threatens to send ISIS fighters back to Europe?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000 more troops heading back to the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> Our western European allies will be stepping up to do their part too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our European allies want nothing to do with Trump's fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "allies" are these people if they won't stand behind us when Iran attacked our embassy?
Click to expand...

If Iran attacked the French embassy -- would you be demanding we do something???

Or would you say --- "wow, those Iraqis over there really hate that cuck Macron....I bet libs are so triggered now...#MAGA"


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but I was referring to the posters claim that he will "MAYBE" give trump credit depending on his strategy, zero chance that even that poster believes he himself will do that regardless of strategy.


----------



## Godboy

alang1216 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as bad, but not as competent, otherwise the replacement would have already replaced him. This was a huge win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the difference is worth the ultimate cost.
Click to expand...

Its worth it. There will be no great cost to us.


----------



## alang1216

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many in the Iranian regime want war either, after they saw how efficiently and quickly Soleimani got clipped.
> 
> And that's why we won't have a war.
Click to expand...

Soleimani is in paradise with 40 virgins.  I bet the line to follow him is out the door.


----------



## Polishprince

alang1216 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many in the Iranian regime want war either, after they saw how efficiently and quickly Soleimani got clipped.
> 
> And that's why we won't have a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soleimani is in paradise with 40 virgins.  I bet the line to follow him is out the door.
Click to expand...



The leaders of islamonazism like Soleimani don't believe that crapola,  although I think some of the stupidos they enlist as jihadi do.

But the point here is that the Supreme Leader got the message loud and clear that he could be reduced to a pile of ashes in a new york minute


----------



## pknopp

toobfreak said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
Click to expand...

 
 Did I say I was pissed?


----------



## alang1216

Polishprince said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many in the Iranian regime want war either, after they saw how efficiently and quickly Soleimani got clipped.
> 
> And that's why we won't have a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soleimani is in paradise with 40 virgins.  I bet the line to follow him is out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leaders of islamonazism like Soleimani don't believe that crapola,  although I think some of the stupidos they enlist as jihadi do.
> 
> But the point here is that the Supreme Leader got the message loud and clear that he could be reduced to a pile of ashes in a new york minute
Click to expand...

I hope you're right but I fear you're wrong.  Like any leader he can not afford to look weak...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

alang1216 said:


> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.


Right, Pakistan has 200 million.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Frankeneinstein said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, but I was referring to the posters claim that he will "MAYBE" give trump credit depending on his strategy, zero chance that even that poster believes he himself will do that regardless of strategy.
Click to expand...

Well of course Trump gets credit for signing the order...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Godboy said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as bad, but not as competent, otherwise the replacement would have already replaced him. This was a huge win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the difference is worth the ultimate cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its worth it. There will be no great cost to us.
Click to expand...

"Us" being those without family in Iraq.


----------



## toobfreak

alang1216 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.  By the time Bin Laden was killed nobody cared enough about him to do much.  I have no love for this Iranian terrorist but I don't trust that Trump is concerned about anyone but himself and his reelection.  Maybe Trump's gamble will pay off but, like his 'easy to win' trade wars I await the results.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but not only was Bin Laden related to the Saudi royal family, but name me a president who wasn't concerned about himself and his reelection.  Both Obama and Billy Clinton both had multiple events that conveniently went off right around some major negative affair of theirs that seemed a convenient distraction!  Remember, it wasn't Trump who attacked Iran out of the blue, they started this!


----------



## alang1216

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Pakistan has 200 million.
Click to expand...

Pakistan never admitted having or supporting Bin Laden while he was alive.  They certainly weren't going to avenge his death.  They were probably more relieved than anything else.


----------



## Godboy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as bad, but not as competent, otherwise the replacement would have already replaced him. This was a huge win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the difference is worth the ultimate cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its worth it. There will be no great cost to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Us" being those without family in Iraq.
Click to expand...

If they kill Iraqis, it wont have anything to do with us.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

alang1216 said:


> Pakistan never admitted having or supporting Bin Laden while he was alive. They certainly weren't going to avenge his death.


True, they would have their Taliban proxies do that.


----------



## alang1216

toobfreak said:


> I'm sorry, but not only was Bin Laden related to the Saudi royal family, but name me a president who wasn't concerned about himself and his reelection.  Both Obama and Billy Clinton both had multiple events that conveniently went off right around some major negative affair of theirs that seemed a convenient distraction!  Remember, it wasn't Trump who attacked Iran out of the blue, they started this!


Bin Laden probably hated the Royal family for letting infidels into the country.  Trump is unique but to me he seems more likely to pursue his own agenda at the expense of the US.  Don't forget his favor of the Ukrainians.  It actually was Trump who started this.  Iran was complying with the treaty until Trump killed it and put harsh sanctions on Iran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Godboy said:


> If they kill Iraqis, it wont have anything to do with us.


Uh...hey mcfly...they plan to kill Americans. And we just sent them 3000 more targets.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## alang1216

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan never admitted having or supporting Bin Laden while he was alive. They certainly weren't going to avenge his death.
> 
> 
> 
> True, they would have their Taliban proxies do that.
Click to expand...

Did they?  I don't recall a serious reaction from the Taliban or the Pakistanis.  Don't forget, the Taliban ran Afghanistan until 9/11 when the US threw them out thanks to Bin Laden.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

alang1216 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan never admitted having or supporting Bin Laden while he was alive. They certainly weren't going to avenge his death.
> 
> 
> 
> True, they would have their Taliban proxies do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they?  I don't recall a serious reaction from the Taliban or the Pakistanis.  Don't forget, the Taliban ran Afghanistan until 9/11 when the US threw them out thanks to Bin Laden.
Click to expand...

Not really. But the threat was there. Remember, Pakistan harbors the Taliban in it's territories.


----------



## ph3iron

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


From someone who is too dumb to know the original meaning of MAGA?
Our WWII Nazi group name.
Or maybe she does?
What next?
Assassinating the Chinese PM?
The so brave 5 deferment ugly American in spades


----------



## ph3iron

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
Us 300 years 250 wars?
As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one


----------



## pknopp

toobfreak said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.  By the time Bin Laden was killed nobody cared enough about him to do much.  I have no love for this Iranian terrorist but I don't trust that Trump is concerned about anyone but himself and his reelection.  Maybe Trump's gamble will pay off but, like his 'easy to win' trade wars I await the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but not only was Bin Laden related to the Saudi royal family, but name me a president who wasn't concerned about himself and his reelection.  Both Obama and Billy Clinton both had multiple events that conveniently went off right around some major negative affair of theirs that seemed a convenient distraction!  Remember, it wasn't Trump who attacked Iran out of the blue, they started this!
Click to expand...


 Maybe. We have been routinely lied to when there are people clamoring for war.


----------



## basquebromance

what a sad spectacle humanity has become!


----------



## debbiedowner

pknopp said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.  By the time Bin Laden was killed nobody cared enough about him to do much.  I have no love for this Iranian terrorist but I don't trust that Trump is concerned about anyone but himself and his reelection.  Maybe Trump's gamble will pay off but, like his 'easy to win' trade wars I await the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but not only was Bin Laden related to the Saudi royal family, but name me a president who wasn't concerned about himself and his reelection.  Both Obama and Billy Clinton both had multiple events that conveniently went off right around some major negative affair of theirs that seemed a convenient distraction!  Remember, it wasn't Trump who attacked Iran out of the blue, they started this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. We have been routinely lied to when there are people clamoring for war.
Click to expand...


It does bring back jobs producing more military hardware.


----------



## MindWars

Obama's deception..........


----------



## MindWars

how clueless Obama azz kissers are lol


*Speeches that still matter: Gen Wesley Clark on US going to war in 7 countries in 5 yrs*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and China together would crush us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember that time when Germany curb stomped Poland...then yall needed everyone else to come help you...….even the "blacks"  eww....
> View attachment 298069
> 
> that was awesome....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soviets pushed the Nazis out of Poland NOT the USA or Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they proceeded to curb stomp Poland for 40 more years until everybody else came to help them.....again........
> 
> Now Nazis are the newest craze in Poland again....adorable...
> 
> ...I am sure they are fine people tho….
Click to expand...


You mean like how several European powers curb stomped Africa?
That was funny.

Very, very Poles truly idolize Hitler.

Most Poles are Right-Wing, true enough.

But, PiS or Law & Justice doesn't equate to Neo-Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

basquebromance said:


> do you guys feel more safe or less safe that Trump killed these folks? be honest!



I feel less safe.


----------



## Godboy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they kill Iraqis, it wont have anything to do with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...hey mcfly...they plan to kill Americans. And we just sent them 3000 more targets.
Click to expand...

If they do, they will pay a very heavy price, but they wont be killing anymore Americans anytime soon.


----------



## Godboy

ph3iron said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
> Us 300 years 250 wars?
> As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one
Click to expand...

Christ, we have some ignorant motherfuckers on this site, and youre one of them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.


----------



## rightwinger

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.


It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship

When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal

War is a better deal?


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
> Us 300 years 250 wars?
> As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, we have some ignorant motherfuckers on this site, and youre one of them.
Click to expand...

Who has Iran invaded in the last 50 years?


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
Click to expand...



This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.

BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
> Us 300 years 250 wars?
> As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, we have some ignorant motherfuckers on this site, and youre one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has Iran invaded in the last 50 years?
Click to expand...



America in 1979, our US embassy


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
Click to expand...

We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
Trump kicked the Hornets Nest


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
> Us 300 years 250 wars?
> As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, we have some ignorant motherfuckers on this site, and youre one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has Iran invaded in the last 50 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America in 1979, our US embassy
Click to expand...


Try again
That was not an invasion


----------



## pknopp

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
Click to expand...


  Or someone wants us to believe. How many times will we be lied to before we quit simply accepting everything at face value?


----------



## pknopp

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
Click to expand...


 One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.

 While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?


----------



## Muhammed

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
Click to expand...

^^^
TDS


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Godboy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they kill Iraqis, it wont have anything to do with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...hey mcfly...they plan to kill Americans. And we just sent them 3000 more targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, they will pay a very heavy price, but they wont be killing anymore Americans anytime soon.
Click to expand...

Sure they will.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Muhammed said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> TDS
Click to expand...

^^^

Cult member


----------



## Muhammed

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Cult member
Click to expand...

^^^
Projection from a global warming doomsday cult member.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> What do they know 5000 years, 2 wars.?
> Us 300 years 250 wars?
> As the Romans said, when we run out of enemies we have to find another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, we have some ignorant motherfuckers on this site, and youre one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has Iran invaded in the last 50 years?
Click to expand...

Uh, Saddam Hussain.


----------



## Godboy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they kill Iraqis, it wont have anything to do with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...hey mcfly...they plan to kill Americans. And we just sent them 3000 more targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they do, they will pay a very heavy price, but they wont be killing anymore Americans anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they will.
Click to expand...

Not likely, but if they do, we will make an example of them.


----------



## alang1216

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan never admitted having or supporting Bin Laden while he was alive. They certainly weren't going to avenge his death.
> 
> 
> 
> True, they would have their Taliban proxies do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they?  I don't recall a serious reaction from the Taliban or the Pakistanis.  Don't forget, the Taliban ran Afghanistan until 9/11 when the US threw them out thanks to Bin Laden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. But the threat was there. Remember, Pakistan harbors the Taliban in it's territories.
Click to expand...

Not really, Pakistan is too weak and divided to drive the Taliban out.


----------



## rightwinger

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
Click to expand...

Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world

Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program

Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
Provoking war is a better deal?


----------



## pknopp

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
Click to expand...

 
 No, it was just us. We drug other countries along. None of it happens without us. 



> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?



 I'm not trying to defend Trump.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose McGowan tells Iraq she and 52% of Americans are sorry, so shouldn't be any retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
Click to expand...

Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.


----------



## skye

President Trump: "We took action last night to stop a war, we did not take action to start a war." -


----------



## toomuchtime_

skye said:


> President Trump: "We took action last night to stop a war, we did not take action to start a war." -


I'm not sure what war he thinks he stopped, but I believe him when he says he does not want a war and Iran certainly doesn't want a war with the  US.


----------



## sparky

White 6 said:


> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.



yes it is......plan please!



Biff_Poindexter said:


> I wouldn't say he runs the whole middle east policy....



He thinks he does, from behind a Cphone at that



Frankeneinstein said:


> I was referring to the respect for trump being offered up



earn it then



rightwinger said:


> It is Trump who is allowing Iran to restart their nuclear program



Yes....by throwing all diplomacy to the wind



tigerred59 said:


> We should all find it disgusting that OLD WHITE MEN, with one foot firmly in the grave is determining the future of this planet.



that would be *RICH* OLD WHITE MEN



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The USA has the power to stop genocide.



as well as inflict it



debbiedowner said:


> Middle East the unending war will still be going on when all USMB posters are dead and long gone. .... And what for?


for a $$



Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why is Poland so like girly man???



poland is on the invasion superhighway

thankfully not much oil there now

~S~



HereWeGoAgain said:


> Israel has wanted to take this guy out for a long time





Vandalshandle said:


> Someone said that if the president has to bomb Iran, he obviously is weak and unable to successfully negotiate. I'll give you a hint. his name is Trump.





MarathonMike said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like a lot of things, it depends on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does.....
> having spent the last decade building my farm took a lot of time/effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's definitely a '_lifestyle_' thing...
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You built all that? Are the house and the barn your custom designs?
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Russia + China would curb stomp America with the help of Division within.





skye said:


> President Trump: "We took action last night to stop a war, we did not take action to start a war."


----------



## sparky

Nostradamus 2020 predictions: WAR, Trump impeachment and rising seas in the New Year

S~


----------



## skye

toomuchtime_ said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump: "We took action last night to stop a war, we did not take action to start a war." -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what war he thinks he stopped, but I believe him when he says he does not want a war and Iran certainly doesn't want a war with the  US.
Click to expand...






Jan 3, 2020


----------



## Frankeneinstein

> Frankeneinstein said: ↑
> I was referring to the respect for trump being offered up





sparky said:


> earn it then


What does this have to do with my post?


----------



## BWK

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


We poured gasoline on a smoldering fire; 'Pouring gasoline on a smoldering fire,' says admiral

Had Trump not gotten stupid by getting rid of the Iran deal, none of this would have happened. No telling how many American troops are going to die as ac result of this.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

SobieskiSavedEurope said: said:
			
		

> The USA has the power to stop genocide.





sparky said:


> as well as inflict it


Abortion?


----------



## White 6

sparky said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.

The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.


----------



## BWK

georgephillip said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
Click to expand...

A distraction against the slam dunk impeachment evidence,and Trump wants the oil out of Iraq so he can  blame Iran for our theft. That's the plan. Trump has been impeached anyway, so if he gets his small cowardly hands on one of the biggest oil reserves in the world by stealing it, he already said he didn't care. For someone to second guess Trumps motives after hearing the proposed crime, coming out of his own mouth, is retarded.


----------



## BWK

White 6 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.

The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.[/QUOTE]


> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.


----------



## georgephillip

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in


Perhaps African wealth is next on the neocon hit list?





The escalation of AFRICOM | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## toomuchtime_

BWK said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> We poured gasoline on a smoldering fire; 'Pouring gasoline on a smoldering fire,' says admiral
> 
> Had Trump not gotten stupid by getting rid of the Iran deal, none of this would have happened. No telling how many American troops are going to die as ac result of this.
Click to expand...

If Obama had not stupidly surrendered to Iran, none of this would have happened, but the job now is to clean up the mess Obama left behind him, and so far, President Trump has been doing an excellent job of it.  There is no smoldering fire, just a bunch of crazy mullahs talking shit.  While Iran is capable of launching some terrorist attacks against, the US is capable of instantly responding with devastating strikes directly against Iranian targets, strikes Iran would be incapable of stopping.  The bottom line is there are no circumstances under which Iran can be allowed to acquire nuclear weapons and long range missile with which to target us, and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.  

The US, since we got rid of Obama, has been seeking to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions by destroying its economy, not through military force, and it was Iran that decided to introduce military conflict into the issue, and now they are screaming like stuck pigs when they get a payback for their aggressions.  The Iranians think all Americans are frightened little Obamabots who will run away if they growl at us and leave them to build nuclear weapons and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.  They are now learning they will pay a terrible price for any more attacks on Americans.


----------



## sparky

Ok BWK

I'm reading the _'dollar solution_' into your post

not sure about it, don't know enough about it

but it's a start, so thx

~S~


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Muhammed said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to giving trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> Which he will shirk and place on his generals, if this goes wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Cult member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> Projection from a global warming doomsday cult member.
Click to expand...

Haha, look at your freakish cult behavior...embarrassing...


----------



## White 6

BWK said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
Click to expand...




> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.


[/QUOTE]
Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.


----------



## sparky

White 6 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.[/QUOTE]

can you say rolling thunder 6?
~S~


----------



## georgephillip

Billy_Kinetta said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> irst and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If Soleimani was a "bad guy", how would you characterize Dubya and his Axis of Evil?*
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> "Following the September 11 attacks in 2001, Ryan Crocker, a senior State Department official in the United States, flew to Geneva to meet with Iranian diplomats who were under the direction of Soleimani with the purpose of collaborating to destroy the Taliban, which had targeted Shia Afghanis.[27]
> 
> "This collaboration was instrumental in defining the targets of bombing operations in Afghanistan and in capturing key Al-Qaeda operatives,* but abruptly ended in January 2002, when President George W. Bush named Iran as part of the 'Axis of evil' in his State of the Union address."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week.    What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point.   The man needed chastised and indeed was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Soleimani attacked our nation's embassy in Baghdad earlier this week. What he may or may not have done 18 years ago is pretty irrelevant at this point. The man needed chastised and indeed was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Actually, he was murdered in an act of international terrorism which is in keeping with historical US precedent:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Qasem Soleimani was in the Iraqi city of Amirli, to work with the Iraqi forces to push back militants from ISIL.[47][48]
> 
> "According to the _Los Angeles Times_, which reported that Amerli was the first town to successfully withstand an ISIS invasion, *it was secured thanks to 'an unusual partnership of Iraqi and Kurdish soldiers, Iranian-backed Shiite militias and U.S. warplanes'. *
> 
> "The US acted as a force multiplier for a number of Iranian-backed arm groups—at the same time that was present on the battlefield.[49][50]"
> 
> Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## toomuchtime_

sparky said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.
Click to expand...


can you say rolling thunder 6?
~S~[/QUOTE]
Bullshit, no one but the Democrats want a war because rational minds understand there is no need at this time for a war in order to prevent Iran from acquiring nuclear weapons and starting a nuclear arms race in the ME or to force Iran to end its imperialist adventures in the ME.  The US strategy that remains in place is to use sanctions to so damage the Iranian economy that the government will either have to agree to US demands or see the country destabilized by angry citizens.


----------



## sparky

sanctions on;y work if all players are in on it

and Iran already has nuke tech, same place NK got it from

https://politicalpunchline.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/lawn-boy-rake-california.jpg

~S~


----------



## Vandalshandle

Neither


White 6 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.

*The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. *They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.[/QUOTE]

Neither was the North Vietnamese.


----------



## White 6

sparky said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.
Click to expand...


can you say rolling thunder 6?
~S~[/QUOTE]
Hope not.


----------



## White 6

Vandalshandle said:


> Neither
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> *The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. *They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
Click to expand...


Neither was the North Vietnamese.[/QUOTE]
Agree on the North Vietnamese, that is why it was and would be stupid to be drawn into a ground troop war.


----------



## sparky

Vandalshandle said:


> Neither
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, it is time for armature hour to be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> *The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. *They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
Click to expand...


Neither was the North Vietnamese.[/QUOTE]

beats anything else i've read Vandal

i guess we'll get to question the logistics of it all as time goes on

but,  w/our regime change what is ultimately solved?

~S~


----------



## sparky

White 6 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is......plan please!
> 
> 
> war."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you say rolling thunder 6?
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Hope not.[/QUOTE]


McNamara & Westmoreland thought a 6 week campaign would do the trick , 3-4 yrs later they found out better....~S~


----------



## Yarddog

sparky said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
Click to expand...



Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.

Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message. 
Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.


----------



## rightwinger

toomuchtime_ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who has started a tit for tat relationship
> 
> When he trashed the Iran Nuclear Deal, he said he would negotiate a better deal
> 
> War is a better deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
Click to expand...

Wrong
They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium. 
That was their nuclear program

Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Yarddog said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
Click to expand...

We had a stable relationship with Iran until Trump stirred up the Hornets Nest


----------



## georgephillip

BWK said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A distraction against the slam dunk impeachment evidence,and Trump wants the oil out of Iraq so he can  blame Iran for our theft. That's the plan. Trump has been impeached anyway, so if he gets his small cowardly hands on one of the biggest oil reserves in the world by stealing it, he already said he didn't care. For someone to second guess Trumps motives after hearing the proposed crime, coming out of his own mouth, is retarded.
Click to expand...




BWK said:


> A distraction against the slam dunk impeachment evidence,and Trump wants the oil out of Iraq so he can blame Iran for our theft. That's the plan


*Trump is defective at his core.*

US-Iran tensions: Timeline of events leading to Soleimani killing

*"2018*
*campaign promise, *announcing on May 8 that the US was withdrawing from the Iran nuclear deal, formally known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan Of Action (JCPOA).

"'I made clear that if the deal could not be fixed, the United States would no longer be a party to the agreement,' T*rump said at the time. 'The Iran deal is defective at its core.*'

"READ MORE
[paste:font size="3"]Understanding the Iran deal: What, why and the next steps

"The JCPOA had tightly restricted Iran's nuclear programme in return for ending sanctions that had severely damaged its economy."


----------



## White 6

sparky said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, this is all I got.  Been out a long time, but still have my opinions.
> 
> The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet. They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy. I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11. It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change" to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region. I personally think the regime change thing precluded it. We absolutely suck and nation building. It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart. There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
> That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics. I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy. Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint. They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either. Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist. No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE. But, hey. I am just an old schooled, armature now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, you said it yourself, "it's been a money maker and a life taker." Not one troop is worth that. And the troops deserve to know who and what they are dying for. And it sure as hell aint our freedom. It never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely.  Unfortunately, Trump has announce 3,500 troops moving to the Middle East.  More soft targets and larger conflagration of troops.  Maybe Trump does want start an old fashioned, "Take that hill, boys" kind of war.  Hard to say.  I rarely believe what he says because a large part of what he says are lies.  I do believe he wants to be re-elected and think him capable of starting a "wag-The-Dog" war to make it happen.  Like I said, I favor air power, tit-for-tat from a distance and above.  We don't need an additional 3,500 troops for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you say rolling thunder 6?
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope not.
Click to expand...



McNamara & Westmoreland thought a 6 week campaign would do the trick , 3-4 yrs later they found out better....~S~[/QUOTE]
Right.  I like my model better.  No quietly moving in more and more troops til they  are laying all over the ground.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Yarddog said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
Click to expand...


Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This event was provoked by the Iranian Mullahs, not America.
> 
> BTW, Obama's so-called "deal" failed to end Terror at all.  It was a complete abomination.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
Click to expand...

They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> The bottom line is there are no circumstances under which Iran can be allowed to acquire nuclear weapons and long range missile with which to target us, and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.


Iran is alone in calling for a nuclear free Middle East.
Who could object to that?


----------



## Yarddog

Vandalshandle said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
Click to expand...



Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok


----------



## sparky

Yarddog said:


> So you guys are taking the side of Iran now? ok







~S~


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is there are no circumstances under which Iran can be allowed to acquire nuclear weapons and long range missile with which to target us, and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is alone in calling for a nuclear free Middle East.
> Who could object to that?
Click to expand...

Of course.  Israel never threatened Iran except for the Iranian threat to acquire nukes.  If Iran would give up its ambition to destroy Israel, Iran would have nothing to fear from Israel.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Yarddog said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
Click to expand...

Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not just Iran, but all nations around the globe are becoming equipt to defend themselves via Nuclear arms.*
> 
> 
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why is that?


Another Silly Question




Netanyahu’s ‘Iran Lied’ Presentation Shows Why Trump Should Keep the Nuke Deal


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
Click to expand...

How sad.


----------



## georgephillip

rightwinger said:


> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war


Perhaps depending on how proportional Iran's reaction to the recent assassination is? I think I just heard a member of the US Senate say Soleimani's killing is equivalent to Iranians murdering the US Secretary of Defense?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> All have a snapping point. Iran has likely reached theirs. It wont be a "war" war.
> Much like the US's many many "wars" it'll be Iranian/Islime-ick terrorist actions( think CIA hits).
> It's what they do best.
> I expect a few US higher ups get dropped in "retaliation". 2020 . Shit show extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> No US higher ups will get dropped......the 19 year war will just continue until it becomes a 25 year war, and so on and so on.....
> 
> 
> All because of one idiot's decision to invade Iraq...…..
> 
> The reason Iran has such a strong proxy presence in Iraq is because WE DESTABLIZED IRAQ...….
Click to expand...


Egypt
Lybia
Syria
etc.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps depending on how proportional Iran's reaction to the recent assassination is? I think I just heard a member of the US Senate say Soleimani's killing is equivalent to Iranians murdering the US Secretary of Defense?
Click to expand...

I think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated.  An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.  The US response was not proportional; we attacked three of the militia's bases killing 25 of their people and wounding a great many more.  In retaliation, the Militia attacked the US embassy causing minor damage and in response we killed the second most important man in Iran, clearly not a proportional response.  There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US.


----------



## skews13

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is there are no circumstances under which Iran can be allowed to acquire nuclear weapons and long range missile with which to target us, and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is alone in calling for a nuclear free Middle East.
> Who could object to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  Israel never threatened Iran except for the Iranian threat to acquire nukes.  If Iran would give up its ambition to destroy Israel, Iran would have nothing to fear from Israel.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> Of course. Israel never threatened Iran except for the Iranian threat to acquire nukes. If Iran would give up its ambition to destroy Israel, Iran would have nothing to fear from Israel


Israel is the only nuclear power in the Middle East, and as such was never threatened by Iran. If Israel would stop stealing the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine, violence levels across the region would be greatly diminished.




United Nations Security Council resolutions against Israel


----------



## Yarddog

georgephillip said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps depending on how proportional Iran's reaction to the recent assassination is? I think I just heard a member of the US Senate say Soleimani's killing is equivalent to Iranians murdering the US Secretary of Defense?
Click to expand...



Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldiers, so you know what? if he was the equivalent of a U.S. secretary of defense fuck him, he got what was coming to him.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.


Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA




I really don't see Iran escalating this at all. It just doesn't make SENSE for them to do it.

They have to know that Trump will hang with them if they do, and they can't win.

But they also think that Trump is on the verge of being thrown out or voted out.   It would be a lot less expensive for the Iranian Government to collude with Biden Campaign and once they rig the election for the Dems, they will have their tremendous "Obama Deal"back and the pallets of cash on their nation's tarmacs.

Blood is a big expense, and the Supreme Leader of Iran understands this.   And it could be avoided by just holding off a few months.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US


While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is there are no circumstances under which Iran can be allowed to acquire nuclear weapons and long range missile with which to target us, and start a nuclear arms race in the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is alone in calling for a nuclear free Middle East.
> Who could object to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  Israel never threatened Iran except for the Iranian threat to acquire nukes.  If Iran would give up its ambition to destroy Israel, Iran would have nothing to fear from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Israel never threatened Iran except for the Iranian threat to acquire nukes. If Iran would give up its ambition to destroy Israel, Iran would have nothing to fear from Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the only nuclear power in the Middle East, and as such was never threatened by Iran. If Israel would stop stealing the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine, violence levels across the region would be greatly diminished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Security Council resolutions against Israel
Click to expand...

As usual, not a word of truth in your post.  Iran has been waging a proxy war on Israel for decades and frequently talks about destroying Israel.  Israel is not stealing any land or any water.    Some people think that because for whatever reason they think the land should belong to the Palestinians, it automatically does, but the land has never belonged to the Palestinians and now it is disputed and will have to be shared.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
Click to expand...

Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.


----------



## georgephillip

Yarddog said:


> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier


If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
MAGA yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran now has escalated tensions with the US
> More incentive to build a nuclear deterrent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Silly Question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu’s ‘Iran Lied’ Presentation Shows Why Trump Should Keep the Nuke Deal
Click to expand...

That has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
Click to expand...

Another lie. You’re at least consistent. Consistently stupid.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
Click to expand...

Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and  it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS.  You should stick to cutting and pasting.  Clearly, thinking is not your something you are cut out for.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> As usual, not a word of truth in your post. Iran has been waging a proxy war on Israel for decades and frequently talks about destroying Israel. Israel is not stealing any land or any water


Zionists proclaimed their intention to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state over one hundred years ago, at a time when there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there, and a majority of the Jewish population rejected the colonization attempt.

Any Iranian proxies confronting Israel aggression would not be there if Jews hadn't resorted to ethnic cleansing in 1948:


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> re you trying to sound stupid? There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.







Did he lie about that too?


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, not a word of truth in your post. Iran has been waging a proxy war on Israel for decades and frequently talks about destroying Israel. Israel is not stealing any land or any water
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists proclaimed their intention to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state over one hundred years ago, at a time when there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there, and a majority of the Jewish population rejected the colonization attempt.
> 
> Any Iranian proxies confronting Israel aggression would not be there if Jews hadn't resorted to ethnic cleansing in 1948:
Click to expand...





That was over 70 years ago, anyone who was in charge of this event is probably deceased by now.

So what's your "solution"?    Expel the Jews from Israel?    That is what the Palestinians want, you know


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> re you trying to sound stupid? There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he lie about that too?
Click to expand...



No lie here.   Soleimani was guilty of killing Americans in terror activities, and deserved to receive justice regardless of whether America has permanent troops anywhere.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, not a word of truth in your post. Iran has been waging a proxy war on Israel for decades and frequently talks about destroying Israel. Israel is not stealing any land or any water
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists proclaimed their intention to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state over one hundred years ago, at a time when there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there, and a majority of the Jewish population rejected the colonization attempt.
> 
> Any Iranian proxies confronting Israel aggression would not be there if Jews hadn't resorted to ethnic cleansing in 1948:
Click to expand...

In fact, the World Zionist Organization never talked about a Jewish state until the 1930's when it became clear the Brits would not protect the Jews from Arab attacks.  Jews had talked about  Jewish homeland, not a Jewish state, first under the Turks and then under the Brits, but not of a Jewish state until the 1930's.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> re you trying to sound stupid? There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he lie about that too?
Click to expand...

Here you are Jonesing for a war so you can complain about but there is no war except fo the one Obama left him.


----------



## Polishprince

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> re you trying to sound stupid? There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he lie about that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Jonesing for a war so you can complain about but there is no war except fo the one Obama left him.
Click to expand...



That's true enough.   The Libs really want Trump to start an unpopular war.   That's the reason for their tears for the kurds.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.


Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.




Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia


----------



## toomuchtime_

Polishprince said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to sound stupid?  There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> re you trying to sound stupid? There is no forever war in Iraq or Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he lie about that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Jonesing for a war so you can complain about but there is no war except fo the one Obama left him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true enough.   The Libs really want Trump to start an unpopular war.   That's the reason for their tears for the kurds.
Click to expand...

I feel for the Kurds, but I don't see how the US can support their nationalist ambitions since all the land they want already belongs to other nations.


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

So that is another issue you are ignorant about.


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting nuking Iran?
> 
> You must be the forums biggest CUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Silly Question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu’s ‘Iran Lied’ Presentation Shows Why Trump Should Keep the Nuke Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> hat has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.


Your question related to the worst thing Iran could do to the US is help get Trump reelected, right? Reelecting Trump would give Bibi the Bigot a powerful ally with nothing left to lose. Hence, your question was silly and consistent with a Trump-level attention span.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie. You’re at least consistent. Consistently stupid.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another lie. You’re at least consistent. Consistently stupid


Not as stupid as Trump
U.S. to send 3,000 troops to Middle East after embassy attack, Soleimani killing


----------



## Likkmee

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
Click to expand...

Fuck Europe


----------



## pknopp

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
Click to expand...


 Trump isn't president if Obama had lived up to his promises.


----------



## Polishprince

pknopp said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't president if Obama had lived up to his promises.
Click to expand...



Trump isn't President if the Republicans had lived up to their promises as well.


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and  it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS.  You should stick to cutting and pasting.  Clearly, thinking is not your something you are cut out for.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS


15 Saudi hijackers, remember Moron.
Afghanistan and Iraq were unnecessary.
No Iraq war no ISIL.
Obama's at least as big a liar as Bush and Clinton, but don't worry, Trump wins the title hands down.


----------



## pknopp

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think it's clear now that no retaliation from Iran will be tolerated. An iranian backed militia attacked an Iraqi military base on which some Americans were working, killing one American and would four others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which never would have happened if Trump had kept his promise to end forever wars, right? Those heroic Americans would not have become casualties if they had refused to participate in war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't president if Obama had lived up to his promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't President if the Republicans had lived up to their promises as well.
Click to expand...


 True.


----------



## Yarddog

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, not a word of truth in your post. Iran has been waging a proxy war on Israel for decades and frequently talks about destroying Israel. Israel is not stealing any land or any water
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists proclaimed their intention to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state over one hundred years ago, at a time when there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there, and a majority of the Jewish population rejected the colonization attempt.
> 
> Any Iranian proxies confronting Israel aggression would not be there if Jews hadn't resorted to ethnic cleansing in 1948:
Click to expand...




Meanwhile ethnic cleansing was being done against Jews by Arabs all over the middle east. Seems your just picking and choosing who the bad guys were, maybe you just don't like Jews? Arabs also sided with the 3rd Reich during WW2 and that may be part of why Jews were expelled throughout the ME. Jews weren't welcome in Europe either in case you hadn't noticed.. so if they wanted a homeland in the ME that was traditionally theirs for thousands of years good for them. If Palestinians were such great people they wouldn't have tried to overthrow the King of Jordan and get their asses kicked out. Now take in consideration that you can find many Arabs inside the Israeli government because Israel is a democracy, but you wont find many Jews in government in most Arab countries.


----------



## Yarddog

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and  it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS.  You should stick to cutting and pasting.  Clearly, thinking is not your something you are cut out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 Saudi hijackers, remember Moron.
> Afghanistan and Iraq were unnecessary.
> No Iraq war no ISIL.
> Obama's at least as big a liar as Bush and Clinton, but don't worry, Trump wins the title hands down.
Click to expand...



They had training camps set up in Afghanistan, Initially it was the right thing to take them out.


----------



## georgephillip

pknopp said:


> Trump isn't president if Obama had lived up to his promises.


Trump is Obama's legacy, imho.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that with a belligerent US they have an incentive to accelerate their nuclear program
> 
> 
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Silly Question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu’s ‘Iran Lied’ Presentation Shows Why Trump Should Keep the Nuke Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question related to the worst thing Iran could do to the US is help get Trump reelected, right? Reelecting Trump would give Bibi the Bigot a powerful ally with nothing left to lose. Hence, your question was silly and consistent with a Trump-level attention span.
Click to expand...

So Bibi is the reason? I am so glad he is in your head.


----------



## pknopp

georgephillip said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't president if Obama had lived up to his promises.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is Obama's legacy, imho.
Click to expand...

 
He is.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

There will be a war with Iran, but it will not be a simple war. It will be a complex, asymmetric war in which Iran will rely on her proxy forces, not her military. The Persians are neither stupid nor suicidal. 

Will it be the Houthi rebels in Yemen attacking our troops in Saudi Arabia or attacking the Saudi oil fields.

Will it be Hamas attacking our interests and that of our Israeli allies on the West Bank? 

Will it be Hezbollah attacking simultaneously in northern Israel or Israeli interests in Lebanon? 

Will Iran's ally, Syria, take part in Iran's war? Probably. Trump's retreat order there made the U.S. much weaker and Russia has filled the void. Russia and Syria are allies.

Will it be the Shiite militia groups who now have unprecedented political power in Iraq? Their presence has given Iran additional influence over Iraq’s political landscape. In the upcoming war, the U.S. will have a major problem in Iraq. 

As 3,500 American troops head for the Middle East, some wonder if Trump and his fellow geniuses thought about all this when they decided to take out the Iranian general. Wouldn't it have been much simpler for Trump to admit he was wrong, reenter negotiations with Iran, restore the JCPOA, and remove the harsh sanctions that caused this mess?


----------



## rightwinger

toomuchtime_ said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a stable relationship with Iran before Trump became President
> Trump kicked the Hornets Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
Click to expand...

Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors 

We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish


----------



## rightwinger

georgephillip said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps depending on how proportional Iran's reaction to the recent assassination is? I think I just heard a member of the US Senate say Soleimani's killing is equivalent to Iranians murdering the US Secretary of Defense?
Click to expand...

Congress will not authorize a war with Iran in an election year
It would be a bloodbath for Republicans


----------



## toomuchtime_

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could also say we had a stable relationship with Syria and Libya before Obama became president.
> 
> While I wonder how long we will accept the across the board lies, I also wonder when we will quit accepting from some what we would not from others?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
Click to expand...

You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
Click to expand...

As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
Click to expand...


Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.


----------



## lennypartiv

Vandalshandle said:


> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.


So we should just back down?  America doesn't do that.


----------



## Vandalshandle

lennypartiv said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> 
> 
> So we should just back down?  America doesn't do that.
Click to expand...


Right. In spite of having learned our lesson in Vietnam. But, that is OK. After losing 58,000 American boys to N. Vietnam, they now enjoy being on our 
Favored Nation trading status. I guess we showed _them_.


----------



## dblack




----------



## Polishprince

Vandalshandle said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> 
> 
> So we should just back down?  America doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. In spite of having learned our lesson in Vietnam. But, that is OK. After losing 58,000 American boys to N. Vietnam, they now enjoy being on our
> Favored Nation trading status. I guess we showed _them_.
Click to expand...



The Vietnam war was over a long time ago.   We lost a lot more Americans to German, Italy and Japan, and today we are eating sauerkraut and spaghetti and driving Lexuses. 

Life evolves, wars are resolved.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> 
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
Click to expand...

The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> 
> 
> So we should just back down?  America doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. In spite of having learned our lesson in Vietnam. But, that is OK. After losing 58,000 American boys to N. Vietnam, they now enjoy being on our
> Favored Nation trading status. I guess we showed _them_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Vietnam war was over a long time ago.   We lost a lot more Americans to German, Italy and Japan, and today we are eating sauerkraut and spaghetti and driving Lexuses.
> 
> Life evolves, wars are resolved.
Click to expand...


I have a news flash for you, pal. Not only did we lose the Vietnam war, but nobody knew what the hell we were doing there, anyway. The same was true of WW1.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> 
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
Click to expand...


I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.


----------



## lennypartiv

Vandalshandle said:


> I have a news flash for you, pal. Not only did we lose the Vietnam war, but nobody knew what the hell we were doing there, anyway. The same was true of WW1.


Our biggest mistake during the Vietnam War was listening to liberals.


----------



## Vandalshandle

lennypartiv said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a news flash for you, pal. Not only did we lose the Vietnam war, but nobody knew what the hell we were doing there, anyway. The same was true of WW1.
> 
> 
> 
> Our biggest mistake during the Vietnam War was listening to liberals.
Click to expand...


What are you, Lenny, 22 years old?


----------



## fncceo

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war



Iran sponsors dozens of militias and insurgent groups in a dozen different countries.  Iran has seized civilian vessels and staged attacks on US and British warships in international waters.

Not exactly '_peaceful_' behavior.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
Click to expand...

Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.


----------



## buttercup

*Retired U.S. General Wesley Clark: Wars Were Planned*


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> 
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
Click to expand...


Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.


----------



## xyz

By the way, an airstrike against a Shi'ite unit integrated into the Iraqi army was just carried out, so Trump has technically ordered an airstrike against the army of a non-enemy state which is presently hosting US troops.


----------



## Polishprince

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
Click to expand...



Actually, it was Obama who created the Islamic State.

If you'll remember, President Bush had al-Baghdadi securely confined as Guantanamo Bay.  Obama got in and started releasing terrorists, including the future caliph himself.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you confessed previously, you are incapable of understanding what is going on there.  No need to reiterate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
Click to expand...

No, actually it was Obama's withdrawal from Iraq on the eve of the 2012 elections to enhance his chances of winning that destabilized the region and created ISIS.  The question is, why do you bother to post when you obviously have no real interest in the issues?  Do you just have a hunger for partisan bickering?


----------



## lennypartiv

Vandalshandle said:


> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.


Carter created the Taliban which morphed into al Quaeda which morphed into ISIS.


----------



## WEATHER53

Out terrorizing the terrorists and liberals weep


----------



## pknopp

fncceo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran sponsors dozens of militias and insurgent groups in a dozen different countries.  Iran has seized civilian vessels and staged attacks on US and British warships in international waters.
> 
> Not exactly '_peaceful_' behavior.
Click to expand...


 We have no room to talk. We've blown up hospitals.


----------



## xyz

lennypartiv said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> Carter created the Taliban which morphed into al Quaeda which morphed into ISIS.
Click to expand...

Carter? I thought it was Washington or Jefferson.


----------



## Yarddog

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot that just two days earlier they attacked the U.S. embassy, and prior to that there was some assault on a US military base, and Iran was not going to stop there....... so, you can threaten to draw lines in the sand and ask them nicely to stop, but if you dont do anything to let them know there is a consequence, youll be drawing a line in the sand when your standing knee deep in the surf.
> 
> Making a decisive move right after they attacked a U.S. embassy was a right move and something Iranian Mullahs understand, forget about all the rhetoric they will spew, thats all necessary for them but they got the message.
> Most likely they figured Trump was weakened do to domestic problems with the likes of Pelosi and Schiff, they probably figured they could get away with pushing things. NO need to be afraid of what they might do in retaliation because they were planing on doing it anyway at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
Click to expand...




Iran is a little different than saying it is just tribal warfare. They are a highly educated population overall, held hostage by radical Islamists who control the military. After the failed uprising, Obama came out and said after the fact, that he was SORRY he did not support them. Now why is that? 
Leaving Iran to its Tribal warfare might sound good to you, but they have been developing ICBMs even while claiming they are not persuing nuclear weapons. Sooner or later they are going to make it everyones business. The Mullahs are crazy enough  to use nukes on Israel, the Sunnis or anyone else.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

alang1216 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you must have been PISSED when Obama killed Bin Laden!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bin Laden never had an oil-rich state of 80 million people behind him.  By the time Bin Laden was killed nobody cared enough about him to do much.  I have no love for this Iranian terrorist but I don't trust that Trump is concerned about anyone but himself and his reelection.  Maybe Trump's gamble will pay off but, like his 'easy to win' trade wars I await the results.
Click to expand...


What makes you think there are 80 million behind him?  Also, oil doesn't do you any good if you cannot sell it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

alang1216 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many in the Iranian regime want war either, after they saw how efficiently and quickly Soleimani got clipped.
> 
> And that's why we won't have a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soleimani is in paradise with 40 virgins.  I bet the line to follow him is out the door.
Click to expand...


What happened to the other 32?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was Obama who created the Islamic State.
> 
> If you'll remember, President Bush had al-Baghdadi securely confined as Guantanamo Bay.  Obama got in and started releasing terrorists, including the future caliph himself.
Click to expand...


ISIS leader al-Baghdadi was NEVER held in Guantanamo and was not released by Obama..  You are simply wrong.


----------



## sparky

toomuchtime_ said:


> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures



Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......

US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal


> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.







The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to

~S~


----------



## toomuchtime_

sparky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.


----------



## sparky

toomuchtime_ said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
Click to expand...


Trump does not want to negotiate 

Fact is, Trump turned his back on a generation of negotiations 




> Donald Trump was a fierce critic of the JCPOA, and pledged to ‘tear it up’ if elected. As president, he has attempted to undermine the agreement at every turn



Iran Deal: Hanging by a Thread

Now Trump's ONLY avenue is force

~S~


----------



## toomuchtime_

sparky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump does not want to negotiate
> 
> Fact is, Trump turned his back on a generation of negotiations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was a fierce critic of the JCPOA, and pledged to ‘tear it up’ if elected. As president, he has attempted to undermine the agreement at every turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran Deal: Hanging by a Thread
> 
> Now Trump's ONLY avenue is force
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

lol  A generation of negotiation?  It only took Obama a few months to surrender to Iran and to scuttle the international non proliferation protocols that had been in place since the 1950's.  President Trump has repeatedly said he wants to negotiate with Iran, he just doesn't want to surrender to Iran as Obama did.  The only way forward you are able to see is force, but if you were able to see, you would understand


sparky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump does not want to negotiate
> 
> Fact is, Trump turned his back on a generation of negotiations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was a fierce critic of the JCPOA, and pledged to ‘tear it up’ if elected. As president, he has attempted to undermine the agreement at every turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran Deal: Hanging by a Thread
> 
> Now Trump's ONLY avenue is force
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

The fact is you don't know what a fact is.  From the start, President Trump's policy has been to use economic pressure, sanctions, to force Iran back to the negotiating table to fix the very bad agreement Obama foolishly made with Iran.  Force has only been used in response to Iran's use of force against US personnel and property.


----------



## sparky

toomuchtime_ said:


> President Trump has repeatedly said he wants to negotiate with Iran,



Let's see what the _Tweetinator_ is saying then>>>

Trump tweets after US kills Iranian general: 'He should have been taken out many years ago!'



*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Iran never won a war, but never lost a negotiation!

4:44 AM - 3 Jan 2020

right......is there a translator in the house?

~S~


----------



## toomuchtime_

sparky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has repeatedly said he wants to negotiate with Iran,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what the _Tweetinator_ is saying then>>>
> 
> Trump tweets after US kills Iranian general: 'He should have been taken out many years ago!'
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
> Iran never won a war, but never lost a negotiation!
> 
> 4:44 AM - 3 Jan 2020
> 
> right......is there a translator in the house?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

In your case a psychiatrist is clearly needed.


----------



## rightwinger

toomuchtime_ said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
Click to expand...

What a ridiculous claim

Centrifuges were not “unplugged”. 
They were destroyed under the supervision of weapons inspectors


----------



## toomuchtime_

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a ridiculous claim
> 
> Centrifuges were not “unplugged”.
> They were destroyed under the supervision of weapons inspectors
Click to expand...

Well, try doing a search and you will see there is no evidence that the centrifuges were destroyed or even that the agreement called for them to be destroyed.  Your problem is you just can't believe what a terrible deal Obama made, and, indeed, it is an almost unbelievably bad deal.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *THE WORST THING IRAN CAN DO TO PERMANENTLY DESTROY THE US.....IS HELP GET TRUMP ELECTED IN 2020....FOLKS, YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Silly Question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu’s ‘Iran Lied’ Presentation Shows Why Trump Should Keep the Nuke Deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat has zero to do with my question. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question related to the worst thing Iran could do to the US is help get Trump reelected, right? Reelecting Trump would give Bibi the Bigot a powerful ally with nothing left to lose. Hence, your question was silly and consistent with a Trump-level attention span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Bibi is the reason? I am so glad he is in your head.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> So Bibi is the reason? I am so glad he is in your head.







Be afraid.


----------



## georgephillip

Sandy Shanks said:


> s 3,500 American troops head for the Middle East, some wonder if Trump and his fellow geniuses thought about all this when they decided to take out the Iranian general. Wouldn't it have been much simpler for Trump to admit he was wrong, reenter negotiations with Iran, restore the JCPOA, and remove the harsh sanctions that caused this mess?


I don't believe Trump has the attention span to engage in strategic thinking. Bush and Obama considered killing Soleimani but decided against it because of the possibility of launching another major war in the Middle East. Trump probably made his decision based on domestic political concerns, and, since he never admits mistakes, finds it impossible to imagine he has ever done anything wrong.


----------



## georgephillip

rightwinger said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an election year I doubt if many in Congress will support war
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps depending on how proportional Iran's reaction to the recent assassination is? I think I just heard a member of the US Senate say Soleimani's killing is equivalent to Iranians murdering the US Secretary of Defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress will not authorize a war with Iran in an election year
> It would be a bloodbath for Republicans
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Congress will not authorize a war with Iran in an election year
> It would be a bloodbath for Republicans


Maybe not in Texas?
*Cruz pushes Senate resolution praising Soleimani mission, daring Dems to oppose*





"You don’t deliberately kill someone like Soleimani unless you’re at war with his country, and even then, you want to think long and hard before you do, given the near-certainty of blowback. 

"The blowback may soon be coming. 

"Friday morning, Khamenei called for three days of national mourning and a 'forceful revenge.' 

"It would be shocking if he didn’t follow through.

"To convey a sense of Soleimani’s significance, it would be as if, during the Iraq war, the ayatollah had ordered the assassination of Gen. David Petraeus, Gen. Jim Mattis, the head of Special Operations Command, and the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff.* 

"Soleimani’s responsibilities corresponded with all four of these roles. 

*"Even then, the analogy falls short because, among Shi’ite Muslims across the region, Soleimani also exuded the charisma of a religious icon, a holy warrior."*

The United States Is Now at War With Iran

Never Underestimate Trump.


----------



## irosie91

have a nice glass of warm milk and then take a nap, Georgie.   -----Iran cannot
afford to go to war


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.


How does Iran's alleged destruction of non proliferation policies pose any bigger threat to the Middle East than Israel's proven non proliferation transgressions?


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
> 
> 
> 
> How does Iran's alleged destruction of non proliferation policies pose any bigger threat to the Middle East than Israel's proven non proliferation transgressions?
Click to expand...

It was Obama who destroyed the international non proliferation protocols by agreeing that Iran could enrich its own fuel, and Israel already had nukes by the time the NPT was signed so it makes no sense to say Israel violated it.


----------



## irosie91

Georgie porgie puddn' pie  --------kissed the girls and made them cry......
                 (first poetry lesson taught by Georgie's mama)

Mawt al     mawt al   death to...   death to.... 
                 (first poetry lesson taught by soleimani's mama)


----------



## georgephillip

Yarddog said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Soleimani was fundimental in the development of infiltration techniques where U.S. personel were shot in the back while training Iraqi and Afghan Soldier
> 
> 
> 
> If those Americans were not in Iraq and Afghanistan (unnecessary wars), they would not have to worry about being shot in the back. Instead of ending these wars, Trump is sending thousands of additional troops into the Middle East.
> MAGA yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and  it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS.  You should stick to cutting and pasting.  Clearly, thinking is not your something you are cut out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not quite so stupid and ignorant you would know it was Obama who said the war in Afghanistan was a necessary war and it was Obama who sent US troops back to Iraq to rescue Iraq from ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 Saudi hijackers, remember Moron.
> Afghanistan and Iraq were unnecessary.
> No Iraq war no ISIL.
> Obama's at least as big a liar as Bush and Clinton, but don't worry, Trump wins the title hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They had training camps set up in Afghanistan, Initially it was the right thing to take them out.
Click to expand...




Yarddog said:


> They had training camps set up in Afghanistan, Initially it was the right thing to take them out.


The 911 hijackers also trained in San Diego, Florida, and Germany. They were funded by Saudi Arabia, something Bandar Bush made sure to cover up.




Bandar bin Sultan Al Saud - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> It was Obama who destroyed the international non proliferation protocols by agreeing that Iran could enrich its own fuel


How did you arrive at that conclusion?




Make ‘hasbara’ a household word – Mondoweiss


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Obama who destroyed the international non proliferation protocols by agreeing that Iran could enrich its own fuel
> 
> 
> 
> How did you arrive at that conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make ‘hasbara’ a household word – Mondoweiss
Click to expand...

These are not conclusions but facts.  Ever since the 1950's when Eisenhower initiated his Atoms for Peace program, nuclear technology was only shared with countries that agreed to enrich their own fuel.  Without the ability to enrich fuel, they would not have the ability to build nuclear weapons.  The program was very successful, and right down to today, all the countries that enrich their own nuclear fuel have nuclear weapons.  It is not necessary or even economical for any country to enrich its own fuel in order to enjoy all the peaceful benefits of nuclear energy, so when any country insists on enriching its own fuel, it can only be because it plans to develop nuclear weapons.

At the time of the Non Proliferation Treaty singing, Israel already had nuclear weapons, but the Arab countries, especially Egypt, refused to sign the treaty if Israel was acknowledged by it as a nuclear power along with the US, USSR, etc., so the US pressured Israel not to complain about it.  Since Israel already had nukes before the NPT was signed, its nukes could not be in violation of  the treaty, which Israel never signed in the first place.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was Obama who created the Islamic State.
> 
> If you'll remember, President Bush had al-Baghdadi securely confined as Guantanamo Bay.  Obama got in and started releasing terrorists, including the future caliph himself.
Click to expand...

You live in your own little self contained fantasy world, don't you Prince.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for not being able to read Trump's mind as to what his Middle East strategy is to permanently end the fighting, killing and hate. I gave up trying to read Trump's mind when he announced three years ago that he had come up with the best health plan on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal and the strategy with respect to Iran has been laid out clearly many times, so if you had any real interest in the issue other than a pretext for attacking the President, you wouldn't have to post nonsense about reading minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be delighted if you would enlighten me. So far, what I see is, that if we invade their country, and kill enough of them, then they will become docile, and friendly toward us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you see nothing.  The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures and to attempt to preserve Iraq's sovereignty in order to contain Iran.  If all else fails, it may be necessary to destroy Iran's ability to produce nukes but Iran will have such a limited ability to retaliate there will be no war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually it was Obama's withdrawal from Iraq on the eve of the 2012 elections to enhance his chances of winning that destabilized the region and created ISIS.  The question is, why do you bother to post when you obviously have no real interest in the issues?  Do you just have a hunger for partisan bickering?
Click to expand...


You and Prince should get a room....


----------



## Vandalshandle

lennypartiv said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> Carter created the Taliban which morphed into al Quaeda which morphed into ISIS.
Click to expand...


...and now, you have enough for a circle jerk!


----------



## Vandalshandle

xyz said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like N. Korea, part 2. That has also worked well. I have an idea. Why tell them that if they are not nice, why don't rolling thunder part 2? That accomplished a lot. Namely it created ISIS, and destabilized the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> Carter created the Taliban which morphed into al Quaeda which morphed into ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carter? I thought it was Washington or Jefferson.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that Reagan caused the creation of ISIS when he was still a democrat.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Yarddog said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of asking them to stop killing Americans in their country, we should leave their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq is Iran's country?  our embassy was in Iraq.  Seems our issue is with the Iraqi government if they want us out, not Iran. So you guys are taking the side of Iran now?  ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beats hell of me why we are in either one, as well as Afghanistan. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is sad, considering that Americans will continue to die there with absolutely no achievable goals or strategy, unless, of course, you think that Middle Eastern tribal warfare is going to magickly disappear after thousands of years when Trump waves his magic wand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a little different than saying it is just tribal warfare. They are a highly educated population overall, held hostage by radical Islamists who control the military. After the failed uprising, Obama came out and said after the fact, that he was SORRY he did not support them. Now why is that?
> Leaving Iran to its Tribal warfare might sound good to you, but they have been developing ICBMs even while claiming they are not persuing nuclear weapons. Sooner or later they are going to make it everyones business. The Mullahs are crazy enough  to use nukes on Israel, the Sunnis or anyone else.
Click to expand...


I live in terrible fear that Iran is going to send a 1988 Nissan pickup truck to Mexico, back it up to the Rio Grand, and fire a scud missile at Brownsville, Texas.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
Click to expand...


Another Trump failure. So, he is going to double down on filling that inside straight.


----------



## rightwinger

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Trump failure. So, he is going to double down on filling that inside straight.
Click to expand...

Trump promised a better nuclear deal than Obama and our allies obtained

Not only has he failed to renegotiate a nuclear deal, he has escalated tensions to the point of war


----------



## georgephillip

Yarddog said:


> Meanwhile ethnic cleansing was being done against Jews by Arabs all over the middle east. Seems your just picking and choosing who the bad guys were, maybe you just don't like Jews?


*I don't approve of what European Jews who colonized Palestine have done to non-Jews who were already living there. Do you believe Jews are "chosen people"? In 1948 the Jews of Israel purged over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in Palestine. That was were the racist state of Israel was born, and it has only become more intolerant of domestic non-Jews since that time*.

What is the Nakba?

"The 1948 war uprooted 700,000 Palestinians from their homes, creating a refugee crisis that is still not resolved. 

"Palestinians call this mass eviction the Nakba — Arabic for 'catastrophe' — and its legacy remains one of the most intractable issues in ongoing peace negotiations.

"Not surprisingly, Palestinians and Israelis remember the birth of the Palestinian refugee crisis very differently (here’s a helpful side-by-side comparison). 

"Palestinians often see a years long, premeditated Jewish campaign to ethnically cleanse Palestine of Arabs; Israelis tend to blame spontaneous Arab fleeing, Arab armies, and/or unfortunate wartime accidents."


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t just us...it was the rest of the western world
> 
> Iran had moved to the center and destroyed its nuclear program
> 
> Donny Dealmaker said he could get us a better deal
> Provoking war is a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
Click to expand...




toomuchtime_ said:


> You are mistaken. The centrifuges were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.


Can you supply any credible evidence for this claim?


----------



## DrLove

Johnlaw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting tid-bit I seen on Twitter...
> 
> State Dept issues an evacuation of all US citizens in Iraq..
> View attachment 298046
> 
> Then this....
> View attachment 298047
> 
> It does raise an interesting question....what if Americans are skeptical about using the same airport we just bombed....what if the best way out is thru Kurdistan....
> 
> Do you think the Kurds are still touchy about us leaving them out to dry on that whole Turkey-Syria thing??  Hopefully Kurds can get over it and help us out if needed...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  Our whole Middle Easy policy is being run by a POTUS with an attention span of an 8 year old, who needs pictures in his briefing materials , who hasn't read a book in forty years, proudly says he makes decisions based on his  "gut" (read "dick" instead for accuracy) and has the curiosity of a dead cat. God help us all.
Click to expand...


Great post John - Pretty much nails the illiterate, uncurious man-child. I used to think G Dubya may be the most intellectually uncurious POTUS in history. But this one runs circles around Bushie (who I would take back right now in a heartbeat).


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Trump failure. So, he is going to double down on filling that inside straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump promised a better nuclear deal than Obama and our allies obtained
> 
> Not only has he failed to renegotiate a nuclear deal, he has escalated tensions to the point of war
Click to expand...

Well, we warned them....


----------



## Polishprince

DrLove said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting tid-bit I seen on Twitter...
> 
> State Dept issues an evacuation of all US citizens in Iraq..
> View attachment 298046
> 
> Then this....
> View attachment 298047
> 
> It does raise an interesting question....what if Americans are skeptical about using the same airport we just bombed....what if the best way out is thru Kurdistan....
> 
> Do you think the Kurds are still touchy about us leaving them out to dry on that whole Turkey-Syria thing??  Hopefully Kurds can get over it and help us out if needed...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  Our whole Middle Easy policy is being run by a POTUS with an attention span of an 8 year old, who needs pictures in his briefing materials , who hasn't read a book in forty years, proudly says he makes decisions based on his  "gut" (read "dick" instead for accuracy) and has the curiosity of a dead cat. God help us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great post John - Pretty much nails the illiterate, uncurious man-child. I used to think G Dubya may be the most intellectually uncurious POTUS in history. But this one runs circles around Bushie.
Click to expand...



President Trump has his own intelligence sources, he doesn't rely on the unreliable Deep State.

Perhaps you forgot about 2016, when Clapper and other Obama operatives gave Trump Fake Intelligence briefings.

Did they really think that they could outsmart a Trump with that crapola?


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> Georgie porgie puddn' pie  --------kissed the girls and made them cry......
> (first poetry lesson taught by Georgie's mama)
> 
> Mawt al     mawt al   death to...   death to....
> (first poetry lesson taught by soleimani's mama)


Make ‘hasbara’ a household word – Mondoweiss

"...a group of Israelis trained to promote their country online started a#BringBackOurBoys campaign last week after three teenagers disappeared on their way home from religious schools in the occupied West Bank…

"#BringBackOurBoys was started by graduates of the University of Haifa’s Ambassadors Online program, which was set up to train students to use the web for 'hasbara,' a Hebrew term for public diplomacy. 

"Part of their instruction, The Jerusalem Post reported in 2012, was learning how best 'to use social networking sites to defend government policies' and 'utilize online platforms to convey a pro-Israel message.'"


----------



## DrLove

tigerred59 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> *It may not be a combative war, but don't think for one ioda second, the Iranians don't have plans for this country and it may occur cyberly, since we're completely numb to those types of attacks, but one thing about Muslims...they keep score. While the rest of us are exposed to whatever, the Nut in Chief, , this draft dodging bitch....is tucked and guarded by our tax dollars for the remainder of his life, as is his fuckin family. Just another gotdamn example of fuckin conservatives starting more shit for some dumb as democrat to fix and sons and daughters to fight.*
Click to expand...


I believe you are correct. They will retaliate with cyber. Can you imagine RW meltdown if Iran starts hacking emails and hiring thousands of trolls and bots to help the Democrat win in 2020? Donald would refuse to leave office. Which he may do anyway. _WAAHHHH - They cheated! _

Iran’s retaliation could be hacking, not bombs


----------



## DrLove

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. The centrifuges were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you supply any credible evidence for this claim?
Click to expand...


Read it on Breitbart


----------



## DrLove

tigerred59 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> *We should all find it disgusting that OLD WHITE MEN, with one foot firmly in the grave is determining the future of this planet.*
Click to expand...


SCIENCE Bay-Bee!


----------



## DrLove

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...*do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??*
> 
> #MAGA



YES ^


----------



## DrLove

skews13 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
Click to expand...


Don _"Fredo"_ Drumpf Jr and Eric should be first to get shipped to the front lines. Barron to follow when he comes of age.


----------



## DrLove

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Iranian response that will end this cycle; Iran will either have to accept the humiliation and stand down or face increasingly terrible responses from the US
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
Click to expand...


Obama did no such thing. Donald's very own intel assessment determined that Iran was holding up their end of the deal. Leaving JPA was every bit as stupid as pulling out of the Paris Agreement. You reap what you sow, and we're about to get a bumper crop of bad outcomes.


----------



## DrLove

toomuchtime_ said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
Click to expand...


Yeah and he also had "the best health care plan in the world". Where is it? There has been little "negotiation" and NOTHING done on either.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a ridiculous claim
> 
> Centrifuges were not “unplugged”.
> They were destroyed under the supervision of weapons inspectors
Click to expand...


"Unplugged" was my favorite part!


----------



## DrLove

georgephillip said:


> *Cruz pushes Senate resolution praising Soleimani mission, daring Dems to oppose*
> 
> Never Underestimate Trump.



Ted "Goober" Cruz is a fucking idiot. Damn straight the Dems will oppose such an idiotic resolution. Hey Ted, I dare YOU to grow a brain.


----------



## DrLove

Donald told his dutiful fluffer Mikey Pence to take to the Twit machine and make the bogus 911 reference - 

RALLY ROUND THE FLAG BOYS!  _*Read from bottom - LoL!! _





Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Soleimani was plotting imminent attacks on American diplomats and military personnel. The world is a safer place today because Soleimani is gone.

3,712 replies3,123 retweets11,464 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
*Assisted in the clandestine travel to Afghanistan of 10 of the 12 terrorists who carried out the September 11 terrorist attacks in the United States.*

14,528 replies2,807 retweets8,085 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
In Yemen, the Qods Force, under Soleimani’s leadership, has orchestrated and enabled the launch of missiles that have resulted in the deaths of dozens of people in the region. Targets have included civilian airports in Saudi Arabia.

209 replies1,564 retweets4,500 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Played a direct role in financing, equipping, and training Lebanese Hizballah forces conducting terrorist attacks on Israeli civilians during Hizballah’s 2006 campaign.

93 replies1,354 retweets3,970 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Continued support to the murderous regime in Syria, aiding and abetting Assad’s brutal abuses against the Syrian people.

131 replies1,330 retweets3,927 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Directed IRGC QF terrorist plots to bomb innocent civilians in Turkey and Kenya in 2011.

192 replies1,476 retweets4,067 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Provided missiles and other advanced weapons to terrorists throughout the Middle East, including Lebanese Hizballah, Kata’ib Hizballah, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, HAMAS, and the Taliban, who use these weapons to target and kill innocents.

95 replies1,465 retweets4,115 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
In Afghanistan, Soleimani oversaw the IRGC’s financial, logistical, and military support to the Taliban and sponsors attacks on Coalition forces.

225 replies1,547 retweets4,290 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Directed the sophisticated January 20, 2007, attack on the Provincial Joint Coordination Center in Karbala, Iraq, in which five captured U.S. soldiers were executed.

75 replies1,514 retweets4,224 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Provided advanced deadly explosively formed projectiles, advanced weaponry, training, and guidance to Iraqi insurgents used to conduct attacks on U.S. and coalition forces; directly responsible for the death of 603 U.S. service members, along with thousands of wounded.

146 replies1,597 retweets4,514 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Organized the attempted assassination of the Saudi ambassador to the United States in Washington, DC in 2011, overseeing a terrorist attack attempt on American soil.

248 replies1,717 retweets4,807 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 23h23 hours ago
Yesterday, President @realDonaldTrump took decisive action and stood up against the leading state sponsor of terror to take out an evil man who was responsible for killing thousands of Americans. Soleimani was a terrorist. Here are some of his worst atrocities:

3,707 replies10,430 retweets41,800 likes


----------



## xyz

DrLove said:


> Donald told his dutiful fluffer Mikey Pence to take to the Twit machine and make the bogus 911 reference -
> 
> RALLY ROUND THE FLAG BOYS!  _*Read from bottom - LoL!! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Soleimani was plotting imminent attacks on American diplomats and military personnel. The world is a safer place today because Soleimani is gone.
> 
> 3,712 replies3,123 retweets11,464 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> *Assisted in the clandestine travel to Afghanistan of 10 of the 12 terrorists who carried out the September 11 terrorist attacks in the United States.*
> 
> 14,528 replies2,807 retweets8,085 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> In Yemen, the Qods Force, under Soleimani’s leadership, has orchestrated and enabled the launch of missiles that have resulted in the deaths of dozens of people in the region. Targets have included civilian airports in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 209 replies1,564 retweets4,500 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Played a direct role in financing, equipping, and training Lebanese Hizballah forces conducting terrorist attacks on Israeli civilians during Hizballah’s 2006 campaign.
> 
> 93 replies1,354 retweets3,970 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Continued support to the murderous regime in Syria, aiding and abetting Assad’s brutal abuses against the Syrian people.
> 
> 131 replies1,330 retweets3,927 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Directed IRGC QF terrorist plots to bomb innocent civilians in Turkey and Kenya in 2011.
> 
> 192 replies1,476 retweets4,067 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Provided missiles and other advanced weapons to terrorists throughout the Middle East, including Lebanese Hizballah, Kata’ib Hizballah, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, HAMAS, and the Taliban, who use these weapons to target and kill innocents.
> 
> 95 replies1,465 retweets4,115 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> In Afghanistan, Soleimani oversaw the IRGC’s financial, logistical, and military support to the Taliban and sponsors attacks on Coalition forces.
> 
> 225 replies1,547 retweets4,290 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Directed the sophisticated January 20, 2007, attack on the Provincial Joint Coordination Center in Karbala, Iraq, in which five captured U.S. soldiers were executed.
> 
> 75 replies1,514 retweets4,224 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Provided advanced deadly explosively formed projectiles, advanced weaponry, training, and guidance to Iraqi insurgents used to conduct attacks on U.S. and coalition forces; directly responsible for the death of 603 U.S. service members, along with thousands of wounded.
> 
> 146 replies1,597 retweets4,514 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Organized the attempted assassination of the Saudi ambassador to the United States in Washington, DC in 2011, overseeing a terrorist attack attempt on American soil.
> 
> 248 replies1,717 retweets4,807 likes
> 
> Show this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verified account 23h23 hours ago
> Yesterday, President @realDonaldTrump took decisive action and stood up against the leading state sponsor of terror to take out an evil man who was responsible for killing thousands of Americans. Soleimani was a terrorist. Here are some of his worst atrocities:
> 
> 3,707 replies10,430 retweets41,800 likes


Because the Drumpfers were claiming how Drumpf is anti-establishment and doesn't start wars, and is completely different from the Bushes. And swamp, blah blah, swamp, blah blah...


----------



## sparky

This bears repeating...

The United States Is Now at War With Iran



> It is hard to discern how Trump, who ordered the assassination personally, thinks this will play out. On New Year’s Eve, he told reporters *that he wanted peace with Iran.* Just two days later, did he think that killing Iran’s top military commander was somehow *not an act of war?*





> Trump also said, in his New Year’s Eve comments, that if a war with Iran did erupt, it “would go very quickly.”






> The pro-Iran militias *lifted their recent siege on the U.S. Embassy* in Baghdad only after Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi agreed to have Parliament hold a debate on whether U.S. troops should be ousted from his country






> . It will also be observed, by American allies and foes, t*hat none of this would have happened if Trump hadn’t pulled out *of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal for utterly capricious reasons.



Be one _right.left, dove , hawk_....Trump has no strategy 

~S~


----------



## xyz

sparky said:


> This bears repeating...
> 
> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to discern how Trump, who ordered the assassination personally, thinks this will play out. On New Year’s Eve, he told reporters *that he wanted peace with Iran.* Just two days later, did he think that killing Iran’s top military commander was somehow *not an act of war?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also said, in his New Year’s Eve comments, that if a war with Iran did erupt, it “would go very quickly.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pro-Iran militias *lifted their recent siege on the U.S. Embassy* in Baghdad only after Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi agreed to have Parliament hold a debate on whether U.S. troops should be ousted from his country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will also be observed, by American allies and foes, t*hat none of this would have happened if Trump hadn’t pulled out *of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal for utterly capricious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be one _right.left, dove , hawk_....Trump has no strategy
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

He has a clear strategy: distract from the impeachment, no matter how many people get killed.


----------



## Polishprince

xyz said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bears repeating...
> 
> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to discern how Trump, who ordered the assassination personally, thinks this will play out. On New Year’s Eve, he told reporters *that he wanted peace with Iran.* Just two days later, did he think that killing Iran’s top military commander was somehow *not an act of war?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also said, in his New Year’s Eve comments, that if a war with Iran did erupt, it “would go very quickly.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pro-Iran militias *lifted their recent siege on the U.S. Embassy* in Baghdad only after Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi agreed to have Parliament hold a debate on whether U.S. troops should be ousted from his country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will also be observed, by American allies and foes, t*hat none of this would have happened if Trump hadn’t pulled out *of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal for utterly capricious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be one _right.left, dove , hawk_....Trump has no strategy
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a clear strategy: distract from the impeachment, no matter how many people get killed.
Click to expand...



Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?   Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?


----------



## toomuchtime_

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> While continuing to experience the effects of criminal economic sanctions which are themselves an act of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> nstead Obama surrendered to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Trump or Bibi tell you that?
> Obama negotiated with Iran something we should have tried in 1953 instead of overthrowing a duly elected head of state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our British allies were interested in dumping Mosaddegh,  I thought we were supposed to honor the wishes of our Eurotrash allies?   That's what libs are telling President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never destroyed its nuclear program, it merely halted some parts of it the term of the agreement, after which it was left free by Obama's agreement to produce as many nuclear weapons as it wanted to.  In the process of giving Iran this gift, Obama scuttled the non proliferation protocols that had been in effect since the 1950's by allowing Iran to produce its own nuclear fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> They destroyed the centrifuges used to enrich uranium and its stockpiles of enriched uranium.
> That was their nuclear program
> 
> Trump has allowed them to not only restart their program but has given them an incentive to accelerate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They refused to destroy the centrifuges so Obama said, ok, whatever you say, and the shipped some of the uranium to Russia, but the key point they won from Obama was the ability to enrich their own fuel which had been denied to all countries since the 1950's.  Their nuclear program consisted of not only enrichment but also of how to make a nuclear weapon that could be delivered on a missile.  Since Obama's agreement only allowed inspections on sites Iran had designated nuclear sites, there was no way of knowing far Iran had gotten researching how to make a deliverable nuclear weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only did they destroy them but the dismantling was watched by international inspectors
> 
> We had inspections until Trump backed out of the deal. Now, Iran is free to do what they wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken.  The centrifuges  were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.  To prevent snap inspections, the inspectors were not permitted to set up offices in Iran.  Obama caved on every demand Iran made.  The starting US position was no enrichment at all, and then Obama said Iran would only be allowed to run a few centrifuges to save face and finally Iran was permitted to run enough centrifuges to supply the needs of its reactors despite the fact the fuel was still being supplied by the Russians.  Not only did the agreement allow only limited inspections but it also destroyed the non proliferation policies that had been adhered to since the 1950's but to top it all off, it only required to pause one aspect of its nuclear program for a few years and then set Iran free to produce as many nuclear weapons as it chose to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. The centrifuges were simply unplugged and inspections were only allowed at sites Iran designated as nuclear sites and then only with advanced notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you supply any credible evidence for this claim?
Click to expand...

lol  The evidence is that there is no evidence the centrifuges were destroyed or that the nuclear deal even required they be destroyed.


----------



## xyz

Polishprince said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bears repeating...
> 
> The United States Is Now at War With Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to discern how Trump, who ordered the assassination personally, thinks this will play out. On New Year’s Eve, he told reporters *that he wanted peace with Iran.* Just two days later, did he think that killing Iran’s top military commander was somehow *not an act of war?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also said, in his New Year’s Eve comments, that if a war with Iran did erupt, it “would go very quickly.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pro-Iran militias *lifted their recent siege on the U.S. Embassy* in Baghdad only after Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi agreed to have Parliament hold a debate on whether U.S. troops should be ousted from his country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will also be observed, by American allies and foes, t*hat none of this would have happened if Trump hadn’t pulled out *of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal for utterly capricious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be one _right.left, dove , hawk_....Trump has no strategy
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has a clear strategy: distract from the impeachment, no matter how many people get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?   Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
Click to expand...

Where do you see me crying for him in my post.

Reached Trump's inner anus yet?


----------



## sparky

Polishprince said:


> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?



I'm asking for a plan



Polishprince said:


> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?



Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock 

~S~


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!


----------



## sparky

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!
Click to expand...


Nor do the _rest_ of us American _peons_ Admiral

~S~


----------



## toomuchtime_

DrLove said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and he also had "the best health care plan in the world". Where is it? There has been little "negotiation" and NOTHING done on either.
Click to expand...

You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.


----------



## DrLove

toomuchtime_ said:


> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.



No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.


----------



## Polishprince

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!
Click to expand...



I think that there is a lack of appreciation that if the whole plan were revealed, the Enemy would get a chance to see it as well.   No one really cares what some peon knows or doesn't know, but letting him know opens up the information for other folks to see it as well.


----------



## Polishprince

DrLove said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
Click to expand...



Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.

But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.


----------



## toomuchtime_

DrLove said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
Click to expand...

That statement is clearly symptomatic of your illness, but don't give up hope, help is on the way.


----------



## DrLove

toomuchtime_ said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement is clearly symptomatic of your illness, but don't give up hope, help is on the way.
Click to expand...


I don't need a lecture from you about "derangement syndrome" - 
And try to cut down on the fried foods.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor do the _rest_ of us American _peons_ Admiral
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Exactly, so what is your fucking problem?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
Click to expand...

Let's be fair, the Republicans in Congress were too divided on the issue to get anything done.  Democrats in Congress goosestep to their leaders' orders, but Republicans are a more democratic bunch.


----------



## toomuchtime_

DrLove said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That statement is clearly symptomatic of your illness, but don't give up hope, help is on the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a lecture from you about "derangement syndrome" -
> And try to cut down on the fried foods.
Click to expand...

Don't give up  hope, help is on the way.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
Click to expand...


Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??

You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....

That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....

*"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*

What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues

He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....


----------



## DrLove

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
Click to expand...


A Tale of Two Memes


----------



## toomuchtime_

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
Click to expand...

Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.

"Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.


----------



## toomuchtime_

DrLove said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
Click to expand...

Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.


----------



## DOTR

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
Click to expand...


  Exactly. They are all untouchable..but Americans are untouchable. Its a hard lesson they will have to learn now that Obama is gone and the democrats are reduced to holding only the House.


----------



## DrLove

toomuchtime_ said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
Click to expand...


Just saw your other post. There's really nothing particularly simple about healthcare. But the easiest plan to implement is Mayor Pete's. Offer a buy in on Medicare for those who want it. Slow but sure, people will make that transition even if they claim to love what they have now through employment. 

Trumpublicans are funny. They claim that they'll NEVER take away preexisting conditions even though they've been in court for a year trying to get rid of coverage for such. 

Trust honest to god Republican conservatives with half a brain - But NEVER trust a Trumpublican.


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
Click to expand...


Having spent my 50 year career in the field of health insurance and HMO's, I am awestruck at the ignorance that I read on these threads.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

toomuchtime_ said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
Click to expand...

In other words, when Trump said his plan would COVER EVERYBODY FOR LESS -- he was lying.....

He was lying so much that you dic suckers are now reduced to protecting the very plan you claimed you hated....

If you cared about people with pre-existing conditions being denied coverage --- you should have done something about it BEFORE OBAMACARE

Now tell me how you can insure Americans will have medical coverage without going broke -- what funding mechanism is supposed to make that happen?

There is a reason Medicare is one of the most popular policies in US history...you don't see millions of people on Medicare demanding to be kicked off....why is that??


----------



## toomuchtime_

DrLove said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saw your other post. There's really nothing particularly simple about healthcare. But the easiest plan to implement is Mayor Pete's. Offer a buy in on Medicare for those who want it. Slow but sure, people will make that transition even if they claim to love what they have now through employment.
> 
> Trumpublicans are funny. They claim that they'll NEVER take away preexisting conditions even though they've been in court for a year trying to get rid of coverage for such.
> 
> Trust honest to god Republican conservatives with half a brain - But NEVER trust a Trumpublican.
Click to expand...

There simply is no need for a healthcare plan.  The only problem with our pre Obamacare system was that people with pre exisitng conditions and the very poor and uninsured had to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick - primary care was already available on a sliding scale fee basis.  Democrats prattle on about it because to them it is an important political issue, not because Americans need Mayor Pete's plan or Bernie's plan or any other.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having spent my 50 year career in the field of health insurance and HMO's, I am awestruck at the ignorance that I read on these threads.
Click to expand...

And yet you appear incapable of articulating your concerns.  Why is that?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Biff_Poindexter said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, when Trump said his plan would COVER EVERYBODY FOR LESS -- he was lying.....
> 
> He was lying so much that you dic suckers are now reduced to protecting the very plan you claimed you hated....
> 
> If you cared about people with pre-existing conditions being denied coverage --- you should have done something about it BEFORE OBAMACARE
> 
> Now tell me how you can insure Americans will have medical coverage without going broke -- what funding mechanism is supposed to make that happen?
> 
> There is a reason Medicare is one of the most popular policies in US history...you don't see millions of people on Medicare demanding to be kicked off....why is that??
Click to expand...

Again, America did not need a healthcare plan.  The problems with the pre Obamacare system were that people with pre existing conditions and the very poor and uninsured had to go broke before they could qualify for Medicaid, and this could have been fixed by a simple revenue bill that would have provided temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  This would have provided universal healthcare at a very small price.  If the Democrats had not chosen to make healthcare a political issue, the problem would no longer exist.


----------



## Polishprince

toomuchtime_ said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, when Trump said his plan would COVER EVERYBODY FOR LESS -- he was lying.....
> 
> He was lying so much that you dic suckers are now reduced to protecting the very plan you claimed you hated....
> 
> If you cared about people with pre-existing conditions being denied coverage --- you should have done something about it BEFORE OBAMACARE
> 
> Now tell me how you can insure Americans will have medical coverage without going broke -- what funding mechanism is supposed to make that happen?
> 
> There is a reason Medicare is one of the most popular policies in US history...you don't see millions of people on Medicare demanding to be kicked off....why is that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, America did not need a healthcare plan.  The problems with the pre Obamacare system were that people with pre existing conditions and the very poor and uninsured had to go broke before they could qualify for Medicaid, and this could have been fixed by a simple revenue bill that would have provided temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  This would have provided universal healthcare at a very small price.  If the Democrats had not chosen to make healthcare a political issue, the problem would no longer exist.
Click to expand...




Under O'care it really isn't much different.   People have $6000 and $7000 deductibles,so many still have to "go broke" to qualify for the "free " ACA that they are paying all kinds of monthly premiums for.


----------



## sparky

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor do the _rest_ of us American _peons_ Admiral
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so what is your fucking problem?
Click to expand...



Trusting the _'powers that be' 

~S~_


----------



## georgephillip

toomuchtime_ said:


> ol The evidence is that there is no evidence the centrifuges were destroyed or that the nuclear deal even required they be destroyed.


*Do you disagree with any part of the following:*

Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action - Wikipedia

"Under JCPOA, Iran agreed to eliminate its stockpile of medium-enriched uranium, cut its stockpile of low-enriched uranium by 98%, and reduce by about two-thirds the number of its gas centrifuges for 13 years. 

"For the next 15 years Iran will only enrich uranium up to 3.67%. Iran also agreed not to build any new heavy-water facilities for the same period of time. Uranium-enrichment activities will be limited to a single facility using first-generation centrifuges for 10 years. 

"Other facilities will be converted to avoid proliferation risks. 

"To monitor and verify Iran's compliance with the agreement, the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will have regular access to all Iranian nuclear facilities. 

"The agreement provides that in return for verifiably abiding by its commitments, Iran will receive relief from U.S., European Union, and United Nations Security Council nuclear-related sanctions."


----------



## georgephillip

DrLove said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cruz pushes Senate resolution praising Soleimani mission, daring Dems to oppose*
> 
> Never Underestimate Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted "Goober" Cruz is a fucking idiot. Damn straight the Dems will oppose such an idiotic resolution. Hey Ted, I dare YOU to grow a brain.
Click to expand...




DrLove said:


> Ted "Goober" Cruz is a fucking idiot. Damn straight the Dems will oppose such an idiotic resolution. Hey Ted, I dare YOU to grow a brain.


*Dershowitz has a different opinion.*





Alan Dershowitz doubles down on Ted Cruz being one of his most brilliant law students

"Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz isn't going to lie, he told Megyn Kelly on Tuesday's _Kelly File_. 

"*Ted Cruz 'was one of the best students I ever had, b*ecause a teachers loves to be challenged,' he said. 

"Dershowitz uses the Socratic method, he said, and 'everything I said, he disagreed with.... And he made such brilliant arguments that I never had to play the devil's advocate.'"

*Trump is a fucking idiot, but Cruz may well be learning from every mistake Donald makes.*


----------



## Vandalshandle

toomuchtime_ said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having spent my 50 year career in the field of health insurance and HMO's, I am awestruck at the ignorance that I read on these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you appear incapable of articulating your concerns.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


The depth of your ignorance on healthcare is beyond the scope of rational explanation. I do not educate Trumpettes about things like that for free. It is kind of like teaching physics to my cat.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you crying so much for the death of Archterrorist Soleimani and his companions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for a plan
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't getting rid of one of the world's most notorious Doers of Evil something to celebrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant , plenty of nasty evil does on this rock
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to know the fucking plan, peon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor do the _rest_ of us American _peons_ Admiral
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so what is your fucking problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trusting the _'powers that be'
> 
> ~S~_
Click to expand...


If that is the case, you are simply going to be shit out of luck when it comes to insight into the "plan".  You don't get to know because libtards like you can't keep their lips zipped!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA


Another clueless Trump cult member who completely misses the point.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Vandalshandle said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tale of Two Memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the Democrats made healthcare a political issue, it became difficult to fix, but otherwise it would have been quite simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having spent my 50 year career in the field of health insurance and HMO's, I am awestruck at the ignorance that I read on these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you appear incapable of articulating your concerns.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The depth of your ignorance on healthcare is beyond the scope of rational explanation. I do not educate Trumpettes about things like that for free. It is kind of like teaching physics to my cat.
Click to expand...

lol  In other words, you're full of shit.


----------



## Yarddog

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile ethnic cleansing was being done against Jews by Arabs all over the middle east. Seems your just picking and choosing who the bad guys were, maybe you just don't like Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't approve of what European Jews who colonized Palestine have done to non-Jews who were already living there. Do you believe Jews are "chosen people"? In 1948 the Jews of Israel purged over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in Palestine. That was were the racist state of Israel was born, and it has only become more intolerant of domestic non-Jews since that time*.
> 
> What is the Nakba?
> 
> "The 1948 war uprooted 700,000 Palestinians from their homes, creating a refugee crisis that is still not resolved.
> 
> "Palestinians call this mass eviction the Nakba — Arabic for 'catastrophe' — and its legacy remains one of the most intractable issues in ongoing peace negotiations.
> 
> "Not surprisingly, Palestinians and Israelis remember the birth of the Palestinian refugee crisis very differently (here’s a helpful side-by-side comparison).
> 
> "Palestinians often see a years long, premeditated Jewish campaign to ethnically cleanse Palestine of Arabs; Israelis tend to blame spontaneous Arab fleeing, Arab armies, and/or unfortunate wartime accidents."
Click to expand...




Yeah well you know, it was a war. And likewise, Arab surrounding countries attacked Israel so its not supprising then that maybe Israelis would expel Arabs.  Jews who later emigrated to the Israeli state were Jews who were ALSO kicked out of Arab countries all across the middle east, losing homes, businesses which were probably owned for generations as well. So guess what there are a lot of bad actors, and bad things happen in the ME. Do you hear Arabs cry over the plight of the Armenians? or the plight of Jews who lost their homes across the Arab crescent? or the plight of Coptic Christians as they slowly lose their territory? No , not really. Arabs over there cry for other Arabs because they are muslim. they don't give a damn about Jews and Christians.  It's all too bad but now it is what it is. Israel is there to stay so people need to just deal with it, just like they moved on from displaced Armenians, and other Christians and Jews all across the ME. 
When Iran stops interfering in the West Bank maybe then people can live together. The Jews have shown they are willing to, but they also will defend themselves harder than they are attacked. The muslim Arabs have not yet shown that it is safe for Israelis to take down the wall


----------



## georgephillip

Yarddog said:


> Yeah well you know, it was a war. And likewise, Arab surrounding countries attacked Israel so its not supprising then that maybe Israelis would expel Arabs.


*When the Zionist project began in Europe over one hundred years ago, many of its strongest proponents were clear about two things:

1. Their desire to transform Palestine into a Jewish majority state at a time when there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there.

2. Obtaining the voluntary consent of indigenous Palestinians was not possible*.

"The Iron Wall"

"There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.  Not now, nor in the prospective future.  

"I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.  

"I do not believe that they will be hurt. 

*"Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."*

"We cannot offer any adequate compensation to the Palestinian Arabs in return for Palestine. And therefore, there is no likelihood of any voluntary agreement being reached. 

"So that all those who regard such an agreement as a condition sine qua non for Zionism may as well say 'non' and withdraw from Zionism. 

_Zionist colonisation must either stop, or else pive population. _

*"Which means that it can proceed and develop only under the protection of a power that is independent of the native population – behind an iron wall, which the native population cannot breach."*


----------



## rightwinger

toomuchtime_ said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
Click to expand...

Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak

Republicans haven’t come up with a solution


----------



## dblack

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
Click to expand...


Because insurance isn't for people with pre-existing conditions. If you want to help them, you need something different. That's just not how insurance works. We've been trying to pretend it _can_ work that way, but it can't, and our delusions are - literally - killing us.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
Click to expand...



President Trump came up with a solution I Iike.






Tremendous healthcare of fantastically high quality. provided at almost unbelievable savings.

The Senate voted against Trump's ideas, but maybe the next Senate next year, will think a lot more about Trumpcare.


----------



## BWK

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
Click to expand...

They aren't looking for one.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
Click to expand...



President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".

Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.

I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.


----------



## BWK

rightwinger said:


> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war


In other news, Trump is totally insane, and he is not peaceful. ttps://www.msnbc.com/david-gura/watch/trump-threatens-iran-with-attacks-on-52-sites-76078661812

Trump isn't leaving until he turns the world upside down; Iran's response to US will be military -- Khamenei's advisor - CNN He is a narcissist insane man child


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
Click to expand...

Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.


----------



## tigerred59

RealDave said:


> Putin will not allow Trump to go to war with Iran.


*Nancy is so brilliant, by delaying the senate impeachment process, hoping and knowing that Trump will only add more fodda to the fuel, she has in fact laid before the world and us, that Trump is a dangerous human being, never to back up anything he does and says and keeping him power, lays before the GOP blame and ownership for anything he does going forward...brilliant move, Nancy!!*


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Trump is totally insane, and he is not peaceful. ttps://www.msnbc.com/david-gura/watch/trump-threatens-iran-with-attacks-on-52-sites-76078661812
> 
> blob:https://www.msnbc.com/92d22148-a760-4a4e-a434-210f49c48ebe
Click to expand...



Iran is the one who threatened America first, our President is just warning the Supreme Leader of the Axis of Evil that we're just not going to stand still if they make a mistake and escalate the crisis


----------



## tigerred59

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peacful?? Iran?? Surely you jest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to America, Russia,China Saudis & Israel yes Iran is more peaceful.
> 
> In comparison to Poland, Hungary, Czech, Slovakia, Switzerland, Ireland, Italy, Sweden then Iran is aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna hear a dumb pollock joke??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is deeply entrenched in NeoCon values.
> 
> Note we aren't helping anyone else against genocide & oppression.
> 
> 
> America did nothing about Rwanda, 5 million killed in the Congo war, Darfur genocide, Rohingya genocide etc.
> 
> Because they don't involve a certain violent country in the Mid East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland didn't do shit either.....
> 
> Now back to the pollock joke.....I only know one...…
> 
> A racist pollock logs onto a messageboard….all by himself...…
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fish folks, I'm here all week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The USA has the power to stop genocide.
> Poland does not.
Click to expand...




Biff_Poindexter said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do not think like a puppet so zI do not know what Irans next move is but if I were china and or russia my navy would be heading to the gulf of omar and the gulf of aden and I would be instructing my Iranian puppet to prepare thier war ships for launch and meet up with my war ships. I would instruct Iran to black and hassle every oil barge leaving both areas with my ships with in a few hundred yards and I would explain my presence as a peace keeping venture. Then I would start buying Iranian oil at a bargain price and not using the US dollar to do so. Evry international deal in which the dollar is not used would then go toward unseating the dollar as the international standard. Over time I would attack the dolllar being the international standard and deprive the west of oil as much as could. We will see how they react but I am real interested in the movement of the the russia and chinese navy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will put Russia and China in their place if they dare oppose our will...
> 
> He is far more powerful than both of them...do you really think Putin will dare do something without making sure it was ok with Trump first??
> 
> #MAGA
Click to expand...

*Your insane......China with one move on the financial scene could wipe our markets out yesterday, Putin can order Trump to eat shit with a biscuit  and he would and Iran.....seriously....1 million plus could destroy us today, fuck tamar....stop with the chest thumping, the US ain't shit no more, thanks to Trump!!*


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
Click to expand...



Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
Click to expand...

Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
Click to expand...

Every developed country in the world has that "failure", you talk about. Keep drinking the Kool-aid DA.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?
Click to expand...



Actually people who live is Socialized Medicine states come here to America if they are in need of serious medical attention.

British Subject Mick Jagger came to America for his needed heart surgery.   Canadian Alex Trebek has a serious pancreatic problem and is also avoiding the "free" health care of his native land.


----------



## BWK

Trump did this because of Obama; Fmr. Iran Hostage: Does Trump care about Iran or just undoing Obama’s work?


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> Trump did this because of Obama; Fmr. Iran Hostage: Does Trump care about Iran or just undoing Obama’s work?




Cleaning up Obama's major Fuck Ups is a large part of the labors that Trump is engaged in, no doubt about that.

Donald J. Trump is a modern day Hercules dealing with Obama's messes like Herc dealt with the cleaning of the Augean stables.


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually people who live is Socialized Medicine states come here to America if they are in need of serious medical attention.
> 
> British Subject Mick Jagger came to America for his needed heart surgery.   Canadian Alex Trebek has a serious pancreatic problem and is also avoiding the "free" health care of his native land.
Click to expand...

Actually, they go there. I know many people doing medical tourism. I myself am a recipient of both medical and dental care, and it is top of the line, and the cost is cheaper, even without my insurance there. LOl! Like I said, you really know shit.


----------



## BWK

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did this because of Obama; Fmr. Iran Hostage: Does Trump care about Iran or just undoing Obama’s work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning up Obama's major Fuck Ups is a large part of the labors that Trump is engaged in, no doubt about that.
> 
> Donald J. Trump is a modern day Hercules dealing with Obama's messes like Herc dealt with the cleaning of the Augean stables.
Click to expand...

Telling me about "fuck ups" is telling me nothing. We had peace with the Iran deal. Now Iran is going to retaliate. Why? Because Trump publicly said he wanted to bomb the shit out of whoever over there and get their oil, while he said he was withdrawing. The miserable lying pos talks out of both sides of his mouth and the cult followers chug the Kool-aid.  If you can't produce anything but "fuck ups" about Obama, then shut the "fuck up" yourself. Because you aren't saying shit.


----------



## BWK

Because of Trumps "fuck ups", we are looking at a war monger baby man child who got his ass kicked by Obama who said publicly he would bomb the shit out of these folks and get their oil, while lying to the American public about getting out of the ME. Instead this lying pos is sending more troops in. Now Iran will retaliate at the expense of the cry baby man child's decision to cancel out the very successful Iran deal Obama implemented. Congratulations Trump voters. You're as big a fuck up as he is.Sen. Booker: 'All Americans should be concerned right now'


----------



## tigerred59

BWK said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?
Click to expand...

*We have millionaire doctors.....socialized medicine would put a stop to that....don't expect it soon*


----------



## tigerred59

BWK said:


> Because of Trumps "fuck ups", we are looking at a war monger baby man child who got his ass kicked by Obama who said publicly he would bomb the shit out of these folks and get their oil, while lying to the American public about getting out of the ME. Instead this lying pos is sending more troops in. Now Iran will retaliate at the expense of the cry baby man child's decision to cancel out the very successful Iran deal Obama implemented. Congratulations Trump voters. You're as big a fuck up as he is.Sen. Booker: 'All Americans should be concerned right now'


*What if China, Russia and all of the Middle East partnered up......they'd destroy us in a fuckin heart beat....the US is in for a very long wait game and I pray to God, they start with Trump supporters first!!!!!*


----------



## BWK

tigerred59 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We have millionaire doctors.....socialized medicine would put a stop to that....don't expect it soon*
Click to expand...

Agree! We all know the underlying reason why we don't have it. It's called "money over your health."


----------



## BWK

tigerred59 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trumps "fuck ups", we are looking at a war monger baby man child who got his ass kicked by Obama who said publicly he would bomb the shit out of these folks and get their oil, while lying to the American public about getting out of the ME. Instead this lying pos is sending more troops in. Now Iran will retaliate at the expense of the cry baby man child's decision to cancel out the very successful Iran deal Obama implemented. Congratulations Trump voters. You're as big a fuck up as he is.Sen. Booker: 'All Americans should be concerned right now'
> 
> 
> 
> *What if China, Russia and all of the Middle East partnered up......they'd destroy us in a fuckin heart beat....the US is in for a very long wait game and I pray to God, they start with Trump supporters first!!!!!*
Click to expand...

This is what happens when a  population of brain dead Trump supporting cult Sheep help cultivate a modern day Hitler. This is what you get. The man and his supporters are absolute, maniac bottom feeding gargoyles, who are intent on  following this devil straight into the gates of hell. And they are blindly willing to do it.


----------



## tigerred59

BWK said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trumps "fuck ups", we are looking at a war monger baby man child who got his ass kicked by Obama who said publicly he would bomb the shit out of these folks and get their oil, while lying to the American public about getting out of the ME. Instead this lying pos is sending more troops in. Now Iran will retaliate at the expense of the cry baby man child's decision to cancel out the very successful Iran deal Obama implemented. Congratulations Trump voters. You're as big a fuck up as he is.Sen. Booker: 'All Americans should be concerned right now'
> 
> 
> 
> *What if China, Russia and all of the Middle East partnered up......they'd destroy us in a fuckin heart beat....the US is in for a very long wait game and I pray to God, they start with Trump supporters first!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what happens when a  population of brain dead Trump supporting cult Sheep help cultivate a modern day Hitler. This is what you get. The man and his supporters are absolute, maniac bottom feeding gargoyles, who are intent on  following this devil straight into the gates of hell. And they are blindly willing to do it.
Click to expand...

*I have this a zillion times and it begs repeating.....Trump is NOTHING AND I MEAN ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WITHOUT THE SUPPORT OF THE GOP AND ITS SUPPORTERS...THEY IN MY OPINION ARE MORE AT FAULT THAN TRUMP. TRUMP IS A MENTALLY ILL OLD MAN, WHO IS FED BY THESE PPL HIS NEED TO FUCK UP EVERYTHING, WITHOUT THEIR CHEERING HIM ON, CO SIGNING ONTO HIS BULLSHIT, THE MAN WOULD BE IN PRISON. AND WE ALL KNOW IF THIS WAS A FUCKIN DEMOCRAT...PLEASE!!*


----------



## Polishprince

tigerred59 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trumps "fuck ups", we are looking at a war monger baby man child who got his ass kicked by Obama who said publicly he would bomb the shit out of these folks and get their oil, while lying to the American public about getting out of the ME. Instead this lying pos is sending more troops in. Now Iran will retaliate at the expense of the cry baby man child's decision to cancel out the very successful Iran deal Obama implemented. Congratulations Trump voters. You're as big a fuck up as he is.Sen. Booker: 'All Americans should be concerned right now'
> 
> 
> 
> *What if China, Russia and all of the Middle East partnered up......they'd destroy us in a fuckin heart beat....the US is in for a very long wait game and I pray to God, they start with Trump supporters first!!!!!*
Click to expand...


America is friendly with most of the nations in the Middle East- tremendous allies like Israel and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as well as in Central Europe and among the Oriental peoples

People are starting to respect us now again.   The era of kissing the asses of Eurotrash like Macron and Fuhrerette Angela Merkel are long gone.   No more pallets of cash for Iranian despots.

Libs fail to realize that Iranian forces whacked one of our contractors in Iraq this past week- the whacking of Soleimani was just pay back, so now we are even.

Remember this, and never forget.

Donald J Trump is a counterpuncher.   He doesn't strike first, and he didn't strike first here.


----------



## bodecea

pknopp said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
Click to expand...

Very profitable....................for some......


----------



## pknopp

bodecea said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Qassem Soleimani, Iran's IRGC's Quds Force leader?
> 
> 
> First and foremost, a bad guy was killed and the world should celebrate that....and not one US solider was harmed in doing so......Qassem Soleimani had been living on borrowed time for the past 20 years, so him taking a dirt nap now isn't a big deal -- there isn't going to be a war with Iran, so take a chill pill and relax....
> 
> Now who was Soleimani??  In Iran he was considered popular, initially because of his role in the Iran/Iraq war and later because of his role in the spread of Iranian influence in the Middle East, which the US, Saudi Arabia and Israel have struggled to keep in check..
> 
> *"Soleimani ordered Iraqi militias into Syria to fight along the Iraqi military to defeat ISIL..which made him a "national hero"  among the Iranian people and other Middle Eastern countries. 'If it wasn't for people like him, this region would have seen black flags flying across the region"*
> 
> Who cares if this guy fought against ISIS, he conducted proxy wars and terrorist attacks on US interests across the Middle East that resulted in the loss of American lives....it was about time he got what was coming to him.....they have been trying to take him out for 20 years, he got caught slipping and here we are....Iran doesn't want a war with us -- the economic sanctions have crippled them, so a full fledge war with the US is not in their regime's best interest..They will continue to conduct proxy wars and attacks -- and we will continue to launch drone strikes against them in Iraq, but it will not go any further, so like I said..relax….celebrate the fact that a bad guy is gone...and give Trump credit...
> 
> #MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we won't be going to war with Iran but they or their proxies will almost certainly attack us or our allies.  I won't miss this guy but I also think he has already been replaced with someone just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy who will be replaced by the next guy............
> 
> We love never ending wars as much as they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very profitable....................for some......
Click to expand...

 
A lifetime of hurt for many others.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an "Assassination" at all.  General Soleimani was a soldier in a combat area, and got clipped.   He was no more "assassinated" than was Sgt. Stryker, as portrayed by the Duke in Sands of Iwo Jima, was "assassinated on that Pacific island.
Click to expand...

We're at war with Iran then?  When did Congress vote for war?


----------



## Yarddog

tigerred59 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has already unveiled his plan, it was already voted on, and the libs in Congress said "no".
> 
> Trump has a 3 part plan-  Tremendous selection and choice in healthcare, stupendously High Quality of Services, and all at an almost unbelievable amount of savings for the consumers.
> 
> I liked it, the libs didn't, the idea of "choice" I think is anathema to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private, market based  health Insurance is not a possibility for every American. It's why every other developed country in the world has universal health care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Socialized medicine is always a failure.  America doesn't have it, and we have the most tremendous economy on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong! I have friends in various countries who are very happy with their socialized medicine. You are an uniformed ignoramus who hasn't the foggiest idea of what you are talking about. When you have a catastrophic condition with insurance you lose everything here in the states. No one with a functioning brain can actually call that insurance. I have several friends who died as a result of catastrophic because the insurance played out leaving no other option but fund raisers. The most powerful country in the world and we have to have fund raisers to keep people alive? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We have millionaire doctors.....socialized medicine would put a stop to that....don't expect it soon*
Click to expand...



right, it would be better if our doctors lived in poverty! Only then how would you attract the smartest people to be doctors?  They would then go to Washington where they can become millionaires by being Senators or by being associated with them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an "Assassination" at all.  General Soleimani was a soldier in a combat area, and got clipped.   He was no more "assassinated" than was Sgt. Stryker, as portrayed by the Duke in Sands of Iwo Jima, was "assassinated on that Pacific island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're at war with Iran then?  When did Congress vote for war?
Click to expand...

Whoah whoah whoah, this isn't 1941.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rightwinger said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pleased to learn that the healthcare plan is coming and that it will contain special benefits for treating Trump Derangment Sydrome, so there may be hope of restoring you sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't - We've been waiting 12 years for the Republican health care plan. It doesn't exist and never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually President Trump did give a speech about his health plan that was rejected.   The Trumpcare plan was to provide tremendous healthcare of unparalleled quality at almost unbelievable savings.
> 
> But the people weren't interested, and it got voted down in Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, post a link to this tremendous healthcare plan that Trump wrote??
> 
> You can't because it doesn't exist....Trump doesn't know shit about healthcare policy....
> 
> That Trumpcare plan you claim is so great is just another GOP policy failure......but don't take it from me, here is what a "conservative" said about Trumpcare.....
> 
> *"Not everyone thinks the white paper [Trumpcare] is a plan, but more of a "combination of policy ideas and political statements," says Joe Antos at the conservative-leaning American Enterprise Institute. Still, he doubts the GOP needs a comprehensive health proposal. Republicans are more likely to gain politically by merely attacking the Democrats' ideas, Antos says, especially if the Democratic nominee backs proposals for a fully government-funded health care system, such as the "Medicare for All" plans some candidates support. Republicans will "have their own one-liners, saying they are dedicated to protecting people with preexisting conditions. That might be enough for a lot of people," Antos says."*
> 
> What Would Trumpcare Look Like? Follow GOP's 'Choice And Competition' Clues
> 
> He is basically admitting that republicans don't need a plan -- just say Democrats are bad and that's good enough....which is why dumb asses like you didnt say shit when Republicans were campaigning on protecting Obamacare during the 2018 midterms....why weren't they pushing Trumpcare then???  Because they know it sucks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't need a healthcare plan and Americans didn't need and don't need a healthcare plan.  All the country needs is a few  patches to the existing (pre Obamacae) system to insure people with pre existing conditions had access to hospital care without going broke - affordable outpatient care was already available through existing federal state clinics that had sliding scale fees - and that poor people who had no insurance didn't have to lose everything before they could qualify for Medicaid.  This could have been accomplished in a month if the Democrats had not decided to make healthcare a political issue to run on.
> 
> "Trumpcare" is not a healthcare plan, it is a framework for the Congress to work on but Democrats would not consider anything but Obamacare and Republicans were too divided to move forward.  Everyone in America already had access to healthcare, but for some, those with pre existing conditions and the poor who were uninsured, it was necessary to lose everything in order to qualify for Medicaid if they were very sick.  This was a financial issue and could have been remedied very quickly and cheaply by allowing who were very sick and poor or with  pre existing conditions temporary access to Medicaid for the duration of their illness.  With that small fix, America would have had universal healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insuring people with pre existing conditions is an 800 lb gorilla. It is not a small tweak
> 
> Republicans haven’t come up with a solution
Click to expand...

I agree, Republicans haven't, but Obamacare has been ruled by the courts to be unconstitutional, so neither have Democrats.  There is already a solution for primary care for these people available through the federal/state clinics in all states that provide primary care of a sliding scale basis, and a simple revenue bill, which cannot be filibustered, that would allow temporary access to Medicaid for people with pre existing conditions who are too sick to get along with only primary care for the duration of their illness.  But since the Democrats have made healthcare a political issue, simple solutions are not possible.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an "Assassination" at all.  General Soleimani was a soldier in a combat area, and got clipped.   He was no more "assassinated" than was Sgt. Stryker, as portrayed by the Duke in Sands of Iwo Jima, was "assassinated on that Pacific island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're at war with Iran then?  When did Congress vote for war?
Click to expand...



No, we aren't at war at all.

This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us.   They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant.   And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered.    The matter is closed now.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and give Trump credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe when we read Trump's strategy....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Iran and their allies Russia and Turkey are destroyed in Ezekiel 38 & 39 by Divine Wrath and Hell Fire and Brimstone on The Mountains of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be a war.  There will be an extermination of their military and they will lose 90% of their combined forces when they attack Israel and are consumed by Fire on The Mountains of Israel sent not by MAN, but by GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take 7 months to bury the bodies, and they will be contaminated and require people to be hired to locate and place markers by the bodies and have them removed and buried in The Valley of Harmon God in The Desert.
> 
> There will be so much destruction that it will take 7 years to burn, destroy and remove all of the weapons and machinery from the battlefield.
> 
> Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 38 - New International Version
> 
> Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 39 - New International Version*
Click to expand...

The truly dangerous terrorists are those trying to start WWIII in the Middle East because of their crazy belief in the End Times and their fairy god coming down.  They are the ones who:  a) need to be the ones who go fight on the front lines regardless of their age or gender....or b) be sent to GITMO as terrorists.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011? I think not.
> 
> Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a close ally of Iran.   You forgot the absurd "deal" he signed with them, or the pallets of cash money, or the fact that his chief advisor was actually born in Iran?
Click to expand...

Whose money was that?


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that peaceful, after all, they just attacked out embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> However, President Trump's Operation Tough Love is designed to put the mullahs in their place and chastise them.  The message is that none of their people are untouchable.  Soleimani was a highly ranked evildoer, his demise is probably even more significant than Trump's whacking of al-Baghdadi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have felt the same if obama had did this in 2011? I think not.
> 
> Trump tweets predicting Obama would start a war with Iran to get reelected are coming back to haunt him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a close ally of Iran.   You forgot the absurd "deal" he signed with them, or the pallets of cash money, or the fact that his chief advisor was actually born in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose money was that?
Click to expand...


It was the money of the freedom loving Iranian people, not the illicit despotic terrorists in charge now in Tehran.

Remember, the Iranian Mullahs are the senior members of the AOE- Axis of Evil


----------



## Circe

Query: IS Iran trying to start a war?

I study a lot of history and of course sometimes countries do want a war. Why? Two reasons:

1. They think they can win. (Germany, I'm looking at you.)
2. They think they can get relief from sanctions by backing off the hegemon. (As when Japan hit Pearl Harbor because we refused to sell them anymore scrap metal or oil -- they thought if they hit us hard enough, they'd have a free hand conquering Asian colonies like Singapore and the Dutch oil islands and could get what they needed to build a world-class military that way.)

Iran has shelled Saudi Arabia twice, is helping the enemy in Yemen and pretty much everywhere else; they've attacked shipping a number of times and briefly held our sailors captive. Did I miss anything? Well, trying to take over Iraq, of course. So is it No. 2, they are trying to be so much trouble that we'll take off the sanctions? 

Or do they think they can win? It doesn't have to make sense to us, remember: Germany was CERTAIN they would win twice. Didn't, though. If they think they can win, that implies employing some serious hardware and going after Israel, as well as Saudi Arabia.

Anybody?


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> *That's because The Iranians are cowards and Sheep Fornicators.*
Click to expand...

Tell us more from your position of expertise, Comrade.


----------



## Polishprince

Circe said:


> Query: IS Iran trying to start a war?
> 
> I study a lot of history and of course sometimes countries do want a war. Why? Two reasons:
> 
> 1. They think they can win. (Germany, I'm looking at you.)
> 2. They think they can get relief from sanctions by backing off the hegemon. (As when Japan hit Pearl Harbor because we refused to sell them anymore scrap metal or oil -- they thought if they hit us hard enough, they'd have a free hand conquering Asian colonies like Singapore and the Dutch oil islands and could get what they needed to build a world-class military that way.)
> 
> Iran has shelled Saudi Arabia twice, is helping the enemy in Yemen and pretty much everywhere else; they've attacked shipping a number of times and briefly held our sailors captive. Did I miss anything? Well, trying to take over Iraq, of course. So is it No. 2, they are trying to be so much trouble that we'll take off the sanctions?
> 
> Or do they think they can win? It doesn't have to make sense to us, remember: Germany was CERTAIN they would win twice. Didn't, though. If they think they can win, that implies employing some serious hardware and going after Israel, as well as Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Anybody?




Why wouldn't Iran wait until 2021 for this war?  That's the question I have.

They will be in better position to wage war if they can get The Deal back if Sleepy Joe is elected.  Further, the Dems won't be anxious to respond, they remember Obama's "Red Line".

Sure, your right that they want to fight, but I don't see the timing here.


----------



## Circe

Polishprince said:


> Anybody?



Why wouldn't Iran wait until 2021 for this war?  That's the question I have.

They will be in better position to wage war if they can get The Deal back if Sleepy Joe is elected.  Further, the Dems won't be anxious to respond, they remember Obama's "Red Line".

Sure, your right that they want to fight, but I don't see the timing here.[/QUOTE]


Well, a lot of people think the leftwing crazies can't win the presidency; Iran may agree with that and be hoping to put pressure on Trump this way in an Election Year. That could backfire on them, however.

I'm not worried about the timing --- when it's time to railroad, people railroad, as Robert Heinlein said. I'm more interested in whether they are trying to start a REAL war (with our firing the first shot --- they want that, of course, every country wants to blame the other. The Germans blamed the Belgians in 1914. Yes, they did.). Or whether they are just hoping to make themselves such pests (in an election year) that we'll call off the sanctions thing.

That Iran is constantly attacking at a low level now is obvious. They are up to SOMEthing. I just can't figure out what.


----------



## bodecea

Superbadbrutha said:


> Iran isn't going to war with us, they would get crushed in a head to head conflict.


 - North Viet Nam and Afghanistan


----------



## The Original Tree

*Iran Gets incinerated on the Mountains of Israel.  They lose 90% of their total military force and it takes 7 months to bury their bodies.  Ezekiel 38-39

Maybe you should go join the Iranian Military since you love them so much, Comrade.*



bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran tends to be peaceful, I doubt if there would be war
> 
> 
> 
> *That's because The Iranians are cowards and Sheep Fornicators.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us more from your position of expertise, Comrade.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

toomuchtime_ said:


> I agree, Republicans haven't, but Obamacare has been ruled by the courts to be unconstitutional, so neither have Democrats.


Not an appropriate response. The rule on pre existing conditions was not ruled unconstitutional.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.


Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
Click to expand...



Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed. 

Not for the accused to prove his innocence.


----------



## dblack

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
Click to expand...


Wow. You people have lost it.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.


Is it time for Trump to live up to his campaign rhetoric and bring all US troops and contractors home from Iraq?

Iraqi Parliament Votes To Expel Foreign Troops After Soleimani Killing | HuffPost

*"Iraq’s parliament voted to demand the withdrawal of foreign troops from the country on Sunday following U.S. President Donald Trump’s order to assassinate a high-profile Iranian military leader there."*


----------



## Polishprince

dblack said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
Click to expand...



Not really.

I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.

If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.

Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## dblack

Polishprince said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
Click to expand...


No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.

The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?


----------



## Polishprince

dblack said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
Click to expand...



The Iranian mullahs put an $80 Million open contract on President Trump. That's a big bounty, more than what was put on George Zimmerman by the Black Panther Party.   Should they withdraw it as it is the wrong thing to do?


----------



## dblack

Polishprince said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian mullahs put an $80 Million open contract on President Trump. That's a big bounty, more than what was put on George Zimmerman by the Black Panther Party.   Should they withdraw it as it is the wrong thing to do?
Click to expand...


The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?


----------



## irosie91

dblack said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
Click to expand...


some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
could not have gone after Al Capone


----------



## Polishprince

dblack said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian mullahs put an $80 Million open contract on President Trump. That's a big bounty, more than what was put on George Zimmerman by the Black Panther Party.   Should they withdraw it as it is the wrong thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
Click to expand...



Other countries are doing it. That's the point.


Actually , I had no problem with trying to assassinate Mr. Hitler during WWII, or clipping Osama Ladin like Obama claimed to do.


----------



## dblack

irosie91 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
> saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
> to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
> idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
> get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
> could not have gone after Al Capone
Click to expand...


I suppose that makes sense from a childish, "Dirty Harry" mindset, but foreign policy is more complicated than that. A nation that presumes it can kill at will, is soon killed.


----------



## dblack

Polishprince said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other countries are doing it. That's the point.
Click to expand...


Is that acceptable in your view? Should we accept their morality, and follow their example, or should we condemn it?


----------



## The Original Tree

*What you do on a daily basis is illegal, Evil and Immoral.  Your very existence and the lies you tell offend God.

He was a terrorist.  He was involved in 9-11.  Obama HID that from the American Public after The Intel from The Bin Laden RAID.  Obama stil gave him $150 Billion.  He planned The Benghazi Attack.  He planned The US Embassy attack.  He planned the attacks on Oil Tankers we have been witnessing.  He launched rockets in to a Saudi Oil Field.  He effectively commanded Hezbollah, and gave them GOS guidance for the rockets he sold them and The PLO.

Want me to go on?









georgephillip said:





Polishprince said:



			This was just a retaliation for what Iran did to us. They killed one of our civilian contractors, a non-combatant. And that, is clearly a War Crime, the punishment is death and it was delivered. The matter is closed now.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any proof Soleimani was responsible for our "civilian" contractor's demise? It appears Soleimani's death was a political assassination of a foreign government official which is illegal under international and domestic law.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## irosie91

dblack said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really up to Trump's Accusers to prove that Soleimani was just minding his own business, and was unjustly killed.
> 
> Not for the accused to prove his innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
> saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
> to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
> idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
> get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
> could not have gone after Al Capone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that makes sense from a childish, "Dirty Harry" mindset, but foreign policy is more complicated than that. A nation that presumes it can kill at will, is soon killed.
Click to expand...


"kill at will....."   ?       as in hang children for stealing bread? ----of course---
the issue requires LOTS OF RESTRAINT------------I do not miss  al awlaki
either.


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> *What you do on a daily basis is illegal, Evil and Immoral.  Your very existence and the lies you tell offend God.*


Fuck you and your silly little god.


----------



## dblack

irosie91 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You people have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
> saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
> to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
> idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
> get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
> could not have gone after Al Capone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that makes sense from a childish, "Dirty Harry" mindset, but foreign policy is more complicated than that. A nation that presumes it can kill at will, is soon killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "kill at will....."   ?       as in hang children for stealing bread? ----of course---
> the issue requires LOTS OF RESTRAINT------------I do not miss  al awlaki
> either.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Like that. Should we follow the example of these evil people? Should we sink to their level? Should we endorse their world view by behaving the same way?

Are you ok with other nations assassinating foreign leaders as a means of resolving disputes? Do you think this will make the world a safer place? Are these questions confusing you? Do you have any capacity for moral reasoning?


----------



## Polishprince

dblack said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other countries are doing it. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that acceptable in your view? Should we accept their morality, and follow their example, or should we condemn it?
Click to expand...


We should condemn the evil of these islamonazi bastards, and quit glorifying Soleimani as so many of the libs are doing.

Libs are never babyfaces, but they expect Trump to be one and let the Mullahs walk all over him.

BTW, Obama had Gaddafi and Ladin whacked, why should Trump be held to a different standard?


----------



## irosie91

dblack said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I didn't know much about this Soleimani fellow before this past week.
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> Because I've heard the exact opposite, he's a piece of poo who got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
> saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
> to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
> idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
> get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
> could not have gone after Al Capone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that makes sense from a childish, "Dirty Harry" mindset, but foreign policy is more complicated than that. A nation that presumes it can kill at will, is soon killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "kill at will....."   ?       as in hang children for stealing bread? ----of course---
> the issue requires LOTS OF RESTRAINT------------I do not miss  al awlaki
> either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Like that. Should we follow the example of these evil people? Should we sink to their level? Should we endorse their world view by behaving the same way?
> 
> Are you ok with other nationd assassinating foreign leaders as a means of resolving disputes? Do think this will make the world a safer place? Are these questions confusing you? Do you have any capacity for moral reasoning?
Click to expand...


where do you see    "assassinating foreign leaders as a means of resolving
disputes"  ????         terrorist actions is not  "a dispute"---------they are CRIMES


----------



## The Original Tree

dblack said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What you do on a daily basis is illegal, Evil and Immoral.  Your very existence and the lies you tell offend God.*
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
Click to expand...

*Why didn’t lil ole Ollie Ashburn protect his “Warrior Baby Killer”?

Your god is no god and General Salami
Is burning in Hell with Muhammad.*


----------



## dblack

The Original Tree said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What you do on a daily basis is illegal, Evil and Immoral.  Your very existence and the lies you tell offend God.*
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you and your silly little god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why didn’t ...*
Click to expand...


Fuck you and your silly little god.


----------



## The Original Tree

irosie91 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's a swell guy. That's just in your imagination.
> 
> The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need hangin'       It would have been a good idea to knock
> saddam off------sometime around 1970.      It would have been a good idea
> to knock Adolf off-----sometime around 1935.    It would have been a good
> idea to get rid of the ASSADS in the early 70s.     If the only reason not to
> get rid of a monster is that his friends will get annoyed------Elliot Ness
> could not have gone after Al Capone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that makes sense from a childish, "Dirty Harry" mindset, but foreign policy is more complicated than that. A nation that presumes it can kill at will, is soon killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "kill at will....."   ?       as in hang children for stealing bread? ----of course---
> the issue requires LOTS OF RESTRAINT------------I do not miss  al awlaki
> either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Like that. Should we follow the example of these evil people? Should we sink to their level? Should we endorse their world view by behaving the same way?
> 
> Are you ok with other nationd assassinating foreign leaders as a means of resolving disputes? Do think this will make the world a safer place? Are these questions confusing you? Do you have any capacity for moral reasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you see    "assassinating foreign leaders as a means of resolving
> disputes"  ????         terrorist actions is not  "a dispute"---------they are CRIMES
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.


*Everything that goes wrong in Iran and the Greater Middle East from now on is on Trump*

Will Iran’s Response to the Soleimani Strike Lead to War?

"In May 2018, Trump left the Iran nuclear agreement and adopted a 'maximum pressure' policy of economic sanctions on Iran. 

"For a year, Iran responded with restraint in an effort to isolate the United States diplomatically and win economic concessions from other parties to the nuclear agreement.

"But the restrained approach failed to yield material benefits. 

"By May 2019, Tehran had chosen instead to breach the agreement and escalate tensions across the region. 

"First came Iranian mine attacks against..."


----------



## The Original Tree

*It Doesn’t end well for you, don’t you realize that?

90% of Iran’s Military gets incinerated in The Last Days, their eyes and tongues melt out of their skulls, and those that survive are destroyed with disease and of those that survive that, they go insane and kill each other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



georgephillip said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's the swell guy, the stand up fellow, that liberals are glorifying him as, I'd really love to hear how libs came up with that assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything that goes wrong in Iran and the Greater Middle East from now on is on Trump*
> 
> Will Iran’s Response to the Soleimani Strike Lead to War?
> 
> "In May 2018, Trump left the Iran nuclear agreement and adopted a 'maximum pressure' policy of economic sanctions on Iran.
> 
> "For a year, Iran responded with restraint in an effort to isolate the United States diplomatically and win economic concessions from other parties to the nuclear agreement.
> 
> "But the restrained approach failed to yield material benefits.
> 
> "By May 2019, Tehran had chosen instead to breach the agreement and escalate tensions across the region.
> 
> "First came Iranian mine attacks against..."
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

The question is whether assassinating foreign leaders is acceptable foreign policy. Are you ok with other countries doing the same thing?


----------



## Dr Grump

Biff_Poindexter said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still doesn't cause me to lose an ounce of sleep or shed a single tear because Qassem is dead....only thing that his death affects in my life is oil prices going up
> 
> 
> 
> *What effect will this assassination have on Trump's reelection prospects?*
> 
> Trump risks a major war in an election year– why? – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The central political question about the assassination is, Why would a president who calls himself antiwar take such a huge risk in an election year?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will win in a landslide....
> 
> Do you know how easily he can market this to his advantage??
> 
> I foresee a Trump version video game edition of Call of Duty -- where Trump is cocked and loaded -- going thru the Middle East taking out bad guys....
> 
> 
> He will win re-election by the largest margin in US history....you think Bernie Sanders can shoot an AR-15 or take out a terrorist cell single handedly like Trump?? Nope..
Click to expand...


I'll be very surprised if he gets more than 100 EC votes this time around. He's toast.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> The Iranian mullahs put an $80 Million open contract on President Trump. That's a big bounty, more than what was put on George Zimmerman by the Black Panther Party. Should they withdraw it as it is the wrong thing to do?


*Did Iran Offer an $80M Bounty for Trump's Head?*

*"What's True*
A eulogist heard on Iranian state TV during the funeral procession of Qassem Soleimani called for an $80M bounty on President Trump's head.

*"What's Undetermined*
The call for a bounty on Trump is not yet known to have been authorized by, or represent the official position of, Iranian authorities."


----------



## The Original Tree

*Dear Mister George Phillip:

We have been watching you and think you would make an excellent recruit.

Come join The Iranian Army.  We have already found a wife for you.*






georgephillip said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian mullahs put an $80 Million open contract on President Trump. That's a big bounty, more than what was put on George Zimmerman by the Black Panther Party. Should they withdraw it as it is the wrong thing to do?
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Iran Offer an $80M Bounty for Trump's Head?*
> 
> *"What's True*
> A eulogist heard on Iranian state TV during the funeral procession of Qassem Soleimani called for an $80M bounty on President Trump's head.
> 
> *"What's Undetermined*
> The call for a bounty on Trump is not yet known to have been authorized by, or represent the official position of, Iranian authorities."
Click to expand...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

But what would Biden, or Sanders or Buttigieg have done if they were the president?


----------



## georgephillip

The Original Tree said:


> What you do on a daily basis is illegal, Evil and Immoral. Your very existence and the lies you tell offend God







See what happens when you put a ri*h bi*ch in the White House?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

bodecea said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to war with us, they would get crushed in a head to head conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> - North Viet Nam and Afghanistan
Click to expand...


You can't win a war with one hand tied around your balls.


----------



## georgephillip

The Original Tree said:


> It Doesn’t end well for you, don’t you realize that?
> 
> 90% of Iran’s Military gets incinerated in The Last Days, their eyes and tongues melt out of their skulls, and those that survive are destroyed with disease and of those that survive that, they go insane and kill each other.


We know how it ends for you, Cracker




Will you SOB like a SNOWFLAKE?


----------



## Weatherman2020

sparky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The goal, which appears to be beyond you abilities, is to continue the *maximum pressure campaign to force Iran to give up its nuclear weapons *ambitions and to force it to give up its imperialist adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's campaign promise was to _*end any negotiation*_ ......
> 
> US and Iran: Key events since Trump withdrew from nuclear deal
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate Donald Trump says Iran should write the United States a thank you letter for “the stupidest deal of all time.” Trump says the United States will withdraw from the deal if he’s elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subsequent escalation was due to Trump's _refusal_ to '*campaign*' ,despite the rest of the world _wanting_ to
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly wrong.  Trump's campaign promise was to force Iran to renegotiate the nuclear deal and to reestablish the international non proliferation protocols Obama had scuttled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump does not want to negotiate
> 
> Fact is, Trump turned his back on a generation of negotiations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was a fierce critic of the JCPOA, and pledged to ‘tear it up’ if elected. As president, he has attempted to undermine the agreement at every turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran Deal: Hanging by a Thread
> 
> Now Trump's ONLY avenue is force
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

In April of 2016, Barack Obama conceded that Iran was already violating the "spirit" of the deal, though he claimed they were still sticking to the "letter" of the deal. A month later, Iran had officially violated the terms of the nuclear deal, as well as U.N. resolutions for three times. By July, German intelligence believed that Iran was attempting to acquire technology that could be used for its military nuclear program, again, in violation of the deal. In November of 2016, the U.N.'s atomic watchdog, the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), reported that Iran had, for the second time, exceeded a soft limit on sensitive material under the nuclear deal.


----------

